# Version OpenOffice.org Aqua cherche testeurs



## ericb2 (16 Septembre 2007)

Avertissement: tout ce qui suit est encore expérimental, et vous l'utilisez à vos risques et périls.


Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui souhaitent nous aider en testant notre travail, j'ai mis en ligne une version de développement d'OpenOffice.org Aqua, pour machines *INTEL seulement*

ICI : *OpenOffice.org Aqua snapshot m229*

Le code de référence est celui du milestone m229 ( HEAD pour l'instant).


Cette version apporte pas mal de corrections de bugs ( il en reste, nous y travaillons)

Parmi les corrections apportées :

- *meilleure interaction avec le Finder* (glisser un fichier sur l'icone d'openOffice.org ouvre ce fichier, ... etc)

- plus ce contrôles au look Aqua ( barre de progression native, plein de détails mieux intégrés ...) 

- plus de raccourcis Mac OS X ( Pomme +  "," pour les préférences ..etc, Pomme C copier, Pomme V coller, Pomme + P imprimer.. etc )

Nouvelles fonctionalités, pour lesquelles nous avons besoin de retours:

- *Carnet d'addresse Mac OS X intégré*
- *Correcteur orthographique *

Le File Picker natif intégré l'est définitivement.


*Un nouveau plugin Spolight va être intégré prochainement aussi* ( nous n'utiliserons pas le code de NeoOffice pour éviter tout risque de procès** ). Une version expérimentale de ce plugin est disponible ici : *nouveau Plugin Spotlight* 

Installation: décompresser l'archive, et placer son contenu dans ~/Library/Spotlight , puis fermer la session, la réouvrir devrait suffire pour l'activer.


Le drag and drop est en retard, mais nous y travaillons.
La boite de dialogue d'impression n'est pas encore native,mais le travail a déjà commencé.


Dernier point mais non le moindre,* OpenOffice.org sera présent à l'Apple Expo 2007 Paris* (voir mon blog pour qui sera présent et quand). 

À bientôt !

Eric Bachard

-- 

**Voir les archives du Community Council


----------



## stefdefrejus (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour Eric.

Merci pour ce gros boulot. Je vais testet cette version avec attention.

Ma config : MacBook CoreDuo 2GHz, 2Go RAM, DD 160
Mac OS X 10.4.10, modules QT et cie à jour.

Stef


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2007)

Une version PPC de OOoAqua est-elle pr&#233;vue ?


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour Eric,



Je vais la tester.

Bravo pour votre travail.

La version alpha est encore tellement buggu&#233;e qu'elle difficilement utilisable, mais je sens que vous &#234;tes sur le bon chemin. Pers&#233;v&#233;rez !


Ceci dit, comment fait-on un don qui puisse vous servir &#224; d&#233;velopper cette version ?
Y-a-t'il des dons sp&#233;cifiques, ou tout est redistribu&#233; via un fond commun ?


----------



## ericb2 (16 Septembre 2007)

ericb->divoli

Pour les bugs, nous avons un mot cl&#233; dans la base de doon&#233;es, et on peut acc&#233;der &#224; tout via un seul lien : *issues Aqua *

Si vous trouvez des nouveaux bugs, merci de cr&#233;er une nouvelle entr&#233;e. Nous avons r&#233;cemment initialis&#233; la base de donn&#233;es Sun pour les tests automatis&#233;s: cela signifie que nous n'avons plus le droit aux r&#233;gressions dans nos builds, et que la correction de bugs devient une priorit&#233;.

Pour ceux qui souhaitent nous aider financi&#232;rement, le plus simple, c'est de passer par *cusoon* ( merci de pr&#233;ciser que c'est pour le port Mac OS X) : un bouton paypal permet de payer en ligne. 

Si vous ne souhaitez pas utiliser Paypal, les coordonnees du compte sur lequel verser, ou encore, l'adresse ou envoyer un ch&#232;que sont indiqu&#233;es sur le site.

Les statuts de Cusoon sont aussi pr&#233;sents sur le site, si vous souhaitez en savoir plus. Enfin, sachez que les entreprises qui souhaitent nous aider financi&#232;rement, peuvent le faire, car nous pouvons fournir une facture.

En esp&#233;rant avoir r&#233;pondu 

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ces réponses.


Une dernière; combien êtes-vous en tout à vous consacrer au développement de cette version aqua (si ce n'est pas indiscret) ?


----------



## angelo95 (16 Septembre 2007)

Ca me fait super plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles de Oo Aqua !!! Je vais vite le tester !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Félicitations!! J'ai fait un petit test rapide et ça booste par rapport à NeoOffice! 

Dy beau boulot.


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2007)

Bon, ben...


----------



## ericb2 (20 Septembre 2007)

ericb@divoli

Merci de ne pas prendre pour argent comptant tout ce que l'on raconte sur ce site.

Contrairement à ce qui est annoncé, je confirme que
 - Le carnet d'adresses Mac OS X *est déjà intégré*
  - le correcteur othrographique *est aussi déjà intégré*

(j'ai lu rapidement, mais pas trop longtemps pour ne pas m'énerver)

 Au lieu de ce lien, je préfère donner le lien sur mes conférences (j'arrive à l'instant de Barcelone).

http://marketing.openoffice.org/ooocon2007/programme/wednesday.html

 Si vous venez à l'Apple Expo, on pourra même en discuter ( je vais essayer de venir de mercredi après midi à samedi soir)

 -- 
 ericb


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2007)

OK. 


Par contre, il faudra attendre septembre 2008 pour avoir une version finale, si j'ai bien compris.

Ca va être long.


----------



## ericb2 (20 Septembre 2007)

Pas forcément. Nous allons bientôt fournir de façon systématique des versions de développement (d'ici quelques semaines je pense), et il se peut que la version soit très stable à l'utilisation, bien que pas encore déclarée stable.

Notre problème actuel, c'est surtout le manque de quelques fonctionnalités très importantes comme le drag and drop, ou les boites de dialogue natives par exemple. 

Enfin, plus on reçoit d'aide, et plus cela ira vite. Ce n'est pas attendre et se lamenter qui fera avancer les choses + vite 

-- 
ericb


----------



## divoli (20 Septembre 2007)

On a un peu de mal à suivre, mais je la met quand même.
ICI


----------



## ericb2 (21 Septembre 2007)

Pour info, la version PowerPC est en cours de compilation. 

De même que la version Leopard ( si j'arrive à terminer, mais c'est bien parti )

-- 
ericb


----------



## ericb2 (22 Septembre 2007)

La version de test *PowerPC* est l&#224; : * m229 PowerPC *

La version de test *Intel* est l&#224; *m229 Intel *


*Pensez &#224; venir nous voir la semaine prochaine, lors de l'Apple Expo ( stand BI028 )*



Note : le SDK est aussi dispo pour chaque architecture

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> La version de test *PowerPC* est là : * m229 PowerPC *
> 
> La version de test *Intel* est là *m229 Intel *
> 
> ...


----------



## ericb2 (25 Septembre 2007)

Et pour les d&#233;veloppeurs qui ont Leopard (version beta), ils vont pouvoir nous rapporter les bugs maintenant  ;-)  

http://ftp.cusoo.org/MacOSX/INTEL/snapshots_aqua/Leopard/

-- 
ericb


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

question si openoffice s'aqualise comme il faut 
neo office n'aura pas de raison d'etre ?


----------



## ericb2 (30 Septembre 2007)

Une prochaine version utilisera l'objective-C ( aqua Cocoa )

- les 2 crashes connus sont corrig&#233;s
- l'animation des boutons ( heart beat ) fonctionne &#224; nouveau

+ quelques autres corrections (les attributs manquants de certaines polices apparaissent dans la liste)

une petite r&#233;gression: la roulette marche pas bien avec la souris ( &#224; v&#233;rifier)


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2007)

J'en profite pour signaler que le plug-in spotlight ne permet pas encore l'indexation des .ods, du moins dans la version proposée sur ce fil.


----------



## ericb2 (1 Octobre 2007)

@MoonWalker 

Merci, on va regarder ( je dois revoir le code ce soir sauf pb)


----------



## ericb2 (2 Octobre 2007)

Les liens :

*Ici pour la version INTEL *

*Ici pour la version PowerPC *

Merci de regarder la liste connue de bugs avant de créer de nouvelles entrées sur IssueZilla

IMPORTANT : merci aux devs qui testent Leopard sous PowerPC (nous n'avons pas de testeur actuellement) de confirmer en privé que cela fonctionne de façon satisfaisante

Quelques petits problèmes déjà signalés: 

Tiger seulement :
- le scrolling avec la molette marche pas dans les listes

Tiger et Leopard (version de dev):
- le crash quand on change les icones revient de temps en temps (on croyait l'avoir corrigé)
- quand une boite de dialogue est ouverte, déplacer la fenetre principale déplace tout (en cours de résolution)

Leo seulement: le FilePicker ne s'affiche pas toujours correctement (en cours)

D'avance merci pour vos retours sur les listes dev@fr.openoffice.org ou sur mac@porting 

Eric Bachard


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2007)

Salut Eric, je serais sur San Francisco &#224; partir du 10, peux tu me donner des coordonn&#233;s des Ooo boys
qui trainent ds le coin?

je pense que tu devrais y aller + Franco ds l'interface, et de laisser les d&#233;tails &#224; d'autre, checkbox alignement, label trop grand boutons d&#233;cal&#233;s ecetera, je ne te promet rien mais les temps son mouvement&#233;s pour moi et cela va se calmer donc je pourrait faire office de voiture balais sur l'interface
ce qui te laisse plus de temps pour regler le gros, je pense qu'il va falloir aussi rapidemment un graphiste, il y a des gens ici comme tweek qui je pense pourrait rapidemment faire un bon boulot,
comme il est jeune ce n'est pas n&#233;gligeable pour son CV 

en ce qui concerne la toolbar tu devrais d&#233;sactiver l'option de drag et la faire statique (et remettre ca &#224; plus tard) par exp&#233;rience il est bien de simplifier et de virer tous les trucs tricky afin de coller au toolkit,
et de revenir sur l'optionnel plus tard, il y a aussi le d&#233;filement rapide sous le scroll cocoa tu devrais le virer, ansi que l'assistant, et de meme r&#233;gler ca plus tard, je n'entre pas ds les d&#233;tails mais ca stabiliserait le live repaint, en tous les cas beau boulot, car les gens ne voient que l'aspect graphique
j'ai un peu regard&#233; comment tu avais envisager le truc et ca tient la route, ce qui n'est pas &#233;vident vu la taille du monstre


----------



## bubumac (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour Eric,

Je viens d'apprendre ta décision de quitter le portage de OpenOffice.org sur Mac.

Cela va mettre un sacré coup de frein au projet, et c'est bien dommage.

@ +

Sébastien
(Tahiti)


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Octobre 2007)

bubumac a dit:


> Bonjour Eric,
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre ta décision de quitter le portage de OpenOffice.org sur Mac.
> 
> ...


elle sort d'o&#249; cette info l&#224; ? :mouais:

http://eric.bachard.free.fr/news/ <--- y a rien sur son blog &#224; ce sujet, j'esp&#232;re que c'est une mauvaise blague !


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Octobre 2007)

Bizarre :mouais: personne ne parle du d&#233;part d'&#233;ric bachard.  &#231;a sent le fake...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Octobre 2007)

Si je me souviens de sa récente interview sur MacGeneration, Eric Bachard avait évoqué son retrait du projet lorsque le portage natif sur Mac serait achevé.

J'ose espérer qu'il ne s'agit que de cela...


----------



## bubumac (15 Octobre 2007)

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas un fake.

J'ai trouv&#233; cette news ici (forum MacBidouille).


----------



## divoli (15 Octobre 2007)

Effectivement.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de lire un expos&#233; des motifs (ici pour ceux que cela int&#233;resse). Bon... chacun appr&#233;ciera, il y a mati&#232;re &#224; r&#233;flexion pour beaucoup d'entre nous.  

Pour ma part, il y a pr&#232;s de deux ans, je d&#233;barquais dans l'univers Mac OS X, newbie de chez newbie. Installer OpenOffice, lancer X11, me d&#233;barrasser du Xterm, tout cela je l'ai appris facilement avec le "How To" de Eric Bachard, dont j'avais trouv&#233; le lien sur MacGeneration (pas encore membre mais d&#233;j&#224; lecteur assidu).  

Depuis, je suivais toujours avec int&#233;r&#234;t ses posts et les nouvelles sur l'avanc&#233;e du projet. Les versions en cours de r&#233;alisation dont il nous donnait parfois la primeur, par ses captures d'&#233;cran ou m&#234;me par un lien pour t&#233;l&#233;charger la derni&#232;re build, le temps qu'il accordait sur diff&#233;rents sites afin de secourir un utilisateur perdu.

Toujours &#224; visage d&#233;couvert, il a d&#233;fendu ses id&#233;es et ce projet avec l'&#233;nergie propre des gens passionn&#233;s et d&#233;vou&#233;s. Ils s'exposait aussi parfois &#224; la calomnie et aux railleries de ceux qui ne font rien que critiquer, mais semblait n'en avoir cure. Loin d'&#234;tre le "Napol&#233;on" que d&#233;crivaient certains californiens, je l'ai toujours lu soucieux de rendre &#224; chacun sa part de travail en citant nomm&#233;ment les d&#233;veloppeurs &#224; l'origine de telle ou telle r&#233;alisation, en parlant de "l'&#233;quipe" derri&#232;re ce colossal travail.

Ces derniers temps, il nous paraissait que le portage Mac OS X avait entam&#233; un second souffle, notamment avec le passage &#224; Cocoa. L&#224;, c'est la douche froide. Et m&#234;me si l'on nous dit que le projet continue (et Eric Bachard est le premier &#224; nous rassurer sur ce point), m&#234;me si nous savons que nul n'est irrempla&#231;able, quelque chose ne sera plus tout &#224; fait comme avant autour d'OpenOffice.org.

Tout cela pour vous dire merci Monsieur Bachard, et vous souhaiter joie et succ&#232;s dans vos nouveaux projets, car ce texte, hommage quelque peu maladroit, ne saurait &#234;tre une n&#233;crologie.   

Moonwalker.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je viens de lire un expos&#233; des motifs (ici pour ceux que cela int&#233;resse). Bon... chacun appr&#233;ciera, il y a mati&#232;re &#224; r&#233;flexion pour beaucoup d'entre nous.
> 
> Pour ma part, il y a pr&#232;s de deux ans, je d&#233;barquais dans l'univers Mac OS X, newbie de chez newbie. Installer OpenOffice, lancer X11, me d&#233;barrasser du Xterm, tout cela je l'ai appris facilement avec le "How To" de Eric Bachard, dont j'avais trouv&#233; le lien sur MacGeneration (pas encore membre mais d&#233;j&#224; lecteur assidu).
> 
> ...


Je ne serais jamais capable d'&#233;crire un truc comme &#231;a, mais je pense que pas mal de gens (moi y compris) seront en parfait accord avec ce qu'&#224; &#233;crit Moonwalker.


----------



## Lamar (17 Octobre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
je ne connais pas vraiment Eric, je l'ai juste rencontr&#233; au cours de l'Apple expo, mercredi apr&#232;s-midi, nous avions discut&#233;, assez longuement, d'OpenOffice pour Mac et de la n&#233;cessit&#233; de livrer une version sans bugs pour un public (les profs en l'occurence) prompt &#224; trouver la moindre faiblesse d'un logiciel libre pour justifier sa frilosit&#233; &#224; quitter le monde microsoft. Je l'avais trouv&#233; tr&#232;s sympa, vraiment passionn&#233; et tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. Je me souviens qu'il &#233;tait un peu en gal&#232;re car il cherchait un h&#233;bergement pour le soir m&#234;me (la perspective de venir jusqu'&#224; Tours, chez moi, ne l'ayant pas convaincue). Je regrette son d&#233;part, mais j'esp&#232;re que cela sera pour lui l'occasion d'apporter sa passion dans d'autres univers.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2007)

http://ftp.cusoo.org/MacOSX/INTEL/snapshots_aqua/october_16th/fr/


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2007)

Le lien n'est pas bon.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Le lien n'est pas bon.


Si. Cette nuit il fonctionnait, j'y ai téléchargé la chose. J'y étais arrivé en remontant depuis le dernier lien donné par EricB. Mais maintenant, même ce dernier semble hors service.

Peut-être plus tard ?


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si. Cette nuit il fonctionnait, j'y ai téléchargé la chose. J'y étais arrivé en remontant depuis le dernier lien donné par EricB. Mais maintenant, même ce dernier semble hors service.
> 
> Peut-être plus tard ?



Oui, je confirme qu'il l'était. J'ai pu faire le téléchargement...


----------



## clampin (25 Octobre 2007)

Idem pour les snapshots powerpc... c'est ferm&#233;.....


----------



## ericb2 (26 Octobre 2007)

Non, j'ai r&#233;ouvert pour mettre une version Leopard. 
Cette version inclut un plugin QuickLook (peut-&#234;tre pas compl&#232;tement fonctionel encore), ainsi que d'autres bugfixes.


* Liens pour le t&#233;l&#233;chargement*: 
*
Version LEOPARD seulement 

Version INTEL (Leopard et Tiger, mais sans QuickLook) 

Version PowerPC ( Tiger, et normalement Leopard )* 

Il n'y a *aucun support* pour ces builds, qui sont bien entendu des *versions non officielles*, &#224; *ne pas utiliser en production*.

.. mais je tiens &#224; dire que ca va pas mal du tout pour faire mes cours 

N'oubliez pas de faire Pomme +   " , " pour ouvrir les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, et de changer les affreuses ic&#244;nes, dans OpenOffice.org->Affichage-> .. les ic&#244;nes Tango et Crystal, en taille "grande" sont plus cool .. 
-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## Tarul (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup eric pour ces liens.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Octobre 2007)

Nous n'avons toujours pas de retour pour Leopard PowerPC...

Personne n'a essay&#233; ?

Il doit bien rester des utilisateurs de PowerPC qui ont install&#233; Leopard quand m&#234;me  ?

Si j'arrive &#224; me procurer une version, je r&#233;installerai Leopard sur mon PowerPC, comme &#231;a je ferai une Full version (incluant le plugin QuickLook en d&#233;veloppement )


 -- 
 q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## Hindifarai (31 Octobre 2007)

Mon ibook G4 devrait recevoir une installation de léopard d'ici une semaine. Je testerai dès que possible.


----------



## ericb2 (2 Novembre 2007)

ericb->Hindifarai

Merci 

En fait, j'ai obtenu une version de Leopard "finale" et je l'ai installée sur PowerPC (mon Powerbook).

La première chose, c'est gourmand en RAM un Léopard ( 1Go, c'est juste)

Sinon, j'ai pu tester aussi un peu.  

Merci pour tous les bugs que tu pourrais trouver et qui ne sont pas listés sur la page que j'ai mentionnée quelque part dans ce fil 


-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## intra (3 Novembre 2007)

salut,
J'aimerais bien tester la version PPC pour tiger mais en anglais de preference (mon systeme et mon travail sont presque toujours en anglais). Est ce qu'il y a un version qui je pourrais utiliser?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ericb2 (4 Novembre 2007)

ericb->intra

Je vais faire une version PowerPC bient&#244;t (y compris en-US) , mais avant je dois tester le nouveau player QuickTime, et c'est un peu plus urgent 

peut &#234;tre en fin de semaine ( d&#233;sol&#233;, je reprends le boulot dans la vraie vie )

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## intra (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci beacoup, 

pas des problemes. C'est pas si urgent. Te me pas trop de pression. Au fait je pensais juste que elle etait deja prete.

Merci encore


----------



## tatouille (7 Novembre 2007)

, bon je prend mes marques, je n'ai pas encore rencontre tout le monde, le planning est plutot speed, installation, visite, c'est tres speed au niveau du biz c'est assez dingue, un premier quake que je n'ai pas senti  j'etais en voiture


----------



## ericb2 (10 Novembre 2007)

Ben bonne installation alors  

Tiens moi au courant si jamais tu vois plipli   ;-)

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## ericb2 (23 Novembre 2007)

Pour info, je viens de mettre une version PowerPC sur le serveur habituel.

Elle inclut le milestone m237 les cws : aquavcl04 + macosx24dmg

Sont corrigés pas mal de petits bugs, la scrollbar (enfin), le centrage de l'icone de la 2.4, le FilePicker qui s'ouvrait pas correctement sous Leopard ..etc 

Le lien :  version PowerPC (Tiger et Leopard ) 

D'avance merci pour vos retours 


-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Premiers essais sur un Powermac G5 Mono 1,8 Ghz : un peu lente et le curseur ne s'affiche pas tout à fait au bon endroit après ou avant un espace dans une phrase en Times New Roman.


----------



## ericb2 (25 Novembre 2007)

@gloup gloup

Tu as bien copié le bundle dans le dossier Applications ( ou dans le répertoire d'installation) ?

Parce que je l'utilise sur Powerbook G4, 1,25GHz, et c'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Oui. Et je suis bien sur Leopard (fraîchement installé). Je ne peux pas montrer l'effet curseur dans une capture image. Désolé. Faudrait que je fasse un screencast.


----------



## ericb2 (26 Novembre 2007)

ericb@gloup gloup

Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ton problème sur ma machine. Mais je pense que si vraiment il y a un problème, cela devrait être vite remonté et corrigé.

En attendant, il doit bien y avoir des choses positives, avec cette version, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Oui bien sûr, mais c'était juste 1 ou 2 trucs qui m'ont frappé. 

Je n'utilise pas OOo de manière intensive mais peut-être que je ferai un petit CR d'ici la fin de la semaine.


----------



## intra (26 Novembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

je viens de telecharger la version PPC en anglais. Je vous tiens au courrent des mes tests.

Un gros merci a Eric


----------



## ericb2 (27 Novembre 2007)

Pour info, il y a une *nouvelle version Intel ici*. 

Je ne dis rien de plus, et je vous laisse deviner ce qu'il y a de changé ... 

Rappel: vous utilisez ces versions de développement à vos risques et périls.
Attention à ne pas l'utiliser en production, et bien faire une sauvegarde de vos fichiers avant ..

Enfin, si vraiment vous pensez avoir trouvé un nouveau bug, merci de consulter *la liste ici* avant, et me contacter ensuite.

J'ai oublié: la même version (presque) pour PowerPC est en train de compiler (elle sera dispo demain matin, je pense)

Merci


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

je n'avais pas vu mais floflo a bien bosse, ca sert de faire du cross forum


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2007)

Bon ben je viens de faire un petit tour de la "chose"...

Ce n'est pas brillant. Désolé de le constater, mais sur OS X.5.1 c'est inutilisable.

Writer : toujours ce bug apparu déjà sur X.4 depuis les versions de septembre. A partir d'une certaine longueur de ligne de texte frappé, l'espace n'est plus pris en compte à l'écran tant qu'on a pas frappé une lettre( constaté avec la police par défaut, cela peut varier selon la police utilisée). De même le curseur à un drôle de comportement à l'écran, et ce, dès la fenêtre d'enregistrement de l'application, lorsqu'il faut entrer ses paramêtres personnels.

Les fenêtres d'enregistrement des documents (Fichier>Enregistrer sous ou Fichier>Exporter) : impossible d'enregistrer avec une fenêtre "blanche" ou n'apparaît plus aucune option. Je veux choisir un format ou une destination pour mon document ? Impossible!

J'ai essayé la version «*Quicklook*» l'autre jour... un désastre également. On ne peut décemment appeler cette misérable vignette qu'on ne peut même pas passer en plein écran du «*Quicklook*». C'est criant avec de l'ods car heureusement, TextEdit prenant en charge l'odt, c'est Mac OS X qui s'occupe de ce format.

Seul point positif ce soir : la nouvelle icône. C'est du très bel ouvrage, très élégant. Elles est du plus bel effet dans le dock de Leopard.

Voilà, je poste ça ici plutôt que sur la liste qu'Eric nous a donné parce que je ne comprend rien à leur charabia codé, déjà qu'avec l'anglais ce n'est pas toujours évident. Si cela est utile tant mieux, sinon tant pis.

C'est juste histoire de faire avancer le chimilimi comme disait l'autre enfoiré.

C'moon.

(P.S. Écrit avec quelques difficultés avec le Writer de cette version du 27.11.2007 sur Mac OS X.5.1 Intel. Nota : le copier/coller fonctionne.)

Et une petite capture d'écran pour illustrer cela :


----------



## ericb2 (28 Novembre 2007)

ericb@moonwalker 

Je me demande si tu es vraiment constructif ... :-/

T'as même pas vu qu'on utilisait la boite de dialogue d'impression native  dans cette version ... 


Pour QuickLook, le plugin *n'est pas inclus *dans cette version. Le XCode fourni par Apple pour Leopard PowerPC est pourri, alors quand j'aurai trouvé ce qui ne va pas ( je crois que c'est bon), il y aura une version avec ce plugin.

Pour le FilePicker, c'est un bug qui est résolu depuis, mais j'ai pas mis le code. 

Truc -> IL FAUT LE FERMER PUIS L'OUVRIR UNE SECONDE FOIS

.. et ça tombe en marche.


/me un peu dubitatif sur les commentaires  :/


----------



## nicolasf (28 Novembre 2007)

Merci ericb2 de nous apporter les nouvelles versions ! Je suis content de voir que le développement avance bien : l'utilisation des outils du système pour imprimer est certainement un plus.

Par contre, j'ai un soucis mais je n'arrive pas à déterminer s'il vient de moi ou d'OOo. Quand je crée un PDF à partir d'OOo et que je souhaite l'imprimer ensuite, j'ai en général le processus Atsserver qui s'affole (et consomme l'ensemble des processeurs) sans rien imprimer. Sur un très petit fichier (quelques caractères), l'impression se fait bien mais au final, j'ai surtout de gros traits noirs verticaux. Est-ce un bug de la version actuelle, ou un problème de chez moi ? Sachant que tous les PDF créés par ailleurs (avec Pages ou par la commande imprimer) passent sans problème. Et à l'écran, les PDF d'OOo sont tout à fait bons...

Je suis avec un MacBook, sous Leopard 10.5.1 et avec la toute dernière version d'OOo que tu as donné plus haut.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Novembre 2007)

@nico_linux

Merci pour la description du problème avec l'impression: je vais le faire remonter immédiatement, mais il me semble qu'Herbert Duerr est déjà en train de travailler sur un problème de .pdf qui ne donne pas les résultats voulus.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> ericb@moonwalker
> 
> Je me demande si tu es vraiment constructif ... :-/
> 
> ...


Nan ! T'inquiète pour le constructif et tant mieux si la cela progresse au niveau de la boîte d'impression. Un pas après l'autre, ok.  

Pour le "FilePicker" (je viens d'apprendre un nouveau mot) c'est dommage de ne pas avoir introduit le correctif parce que c'est justement ce que je voulais tester avec cette version. Je fais des conversion de très vieux fichiers Office et cela fonctionnait très bien avec la version d'avant septembre. Enfin... tant mieux si le travail progresse en arrière plan de ces versions.  

Concernant Quicklook, je parlais de la version mise en lien plus haut. Désolé, mais ce n'est pas encore cela, et sur Leopard, Quicklook est un impératif, pas un gadget. Bon courage.

Pour les problèmes de curseur et de cohérence entre la frappe et l'écran dans Writer et ailleurs, j'espère que cela va changer. Parce que retrouver cela dans chaque version l'une après l'autre donne une impression de stagnation (il n'en est rien visiblement).

Voilà, j'avais envie moi aussi de faire mon "macuser exigeant"  mais j'ai bien conscience que vous devez abattre un travail colossal. D'autant plus qu'il vous faut maintenant assurer la présence d'un nouveau félin avec ses propres technologies.  

Allez, une dernière pour la route : pouvons-nous espérer un jour le correcteur orthographique dans le menu contextuel (click droit) comme dans Safari, TextEdit, Pages, etc... ? (non, pas frapper, svp). :rateau: 

C'moon.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N
> Allez, une dernière pour la route : pouvons-nous espérer un jour le correcteur orthographique dans le menu contextuel (click droit) comme dans Safari, TextEdit, Pages, etc... ? (non, pas frapper, svp). :rateau:
> 
> C'moon.



Le correcteur est disponible depuis longtemps : il faut lancer l'assistant dans le menu fichier pour l'installation.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le correcteur est disponible depuis longtemps : il faut lancer l'assistant dans le menu fichier pour l'installation.


Je sais que le correcteur orthographique est présent. Mieux, il n'est plus besoin de télécharger des dictionnaires avec la version Aqua qui utilise les ressources natives d'OS X.

Toutefois, je souhaiterais pouvoir obtenir la correction en cour de frappe à partir du click droit comme avec Safari, TextEdit et Pages, et non pas devoir cliquer dans la barre d'outil de Writer pour ouvrir une boîte de dialogue.

Ce n'est qu'un détail, lancé sous forme de boutade, il y a sûrement beaucoup plus urgent à régler d'ici là.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

Le petit bouton *abc* avec le trait souligné/ondulé ne fonctionne plus dans la version aqua?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le petit bouton *abc* avec le trait souligné/ondulé ne fonctionne plus dans la version aqua?


Mais si ! Mais je désirais obtenir un jour les propositions de correction par le click droit, comme avec Safari, Page, TextEdit, etc... 

Au fait, la boîte d'impression... 

Ah ! tiens ? Le travail terminé, l'icône de l'imprimante est restée dans le dock.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Novembre 2007)

Le plus urgent, c'est d'intégrer tout le code dans le code d'OpenOffice.org. Le processus d'Assurance Qualité est prise de tête, et ralentit pas mal l'intégration. Voir ci-dessous ...

En effet, tout ce qui suit fonctionne, mais est bloqué par le process d'assurance qualité:

- l'impression native (ok, amha )
- le player QuickTime ( marche vraiment bien )
- un nouveau FilePicker ( Cocoa celui la, marche très bien )
- le plugin QuickLook ( fonctionne, mais j'ai pas teste 

Le Drag and drop fonctionne - avec une vieille version Carbon - , mais doit être réécrit en Cocoa pour le code récent ( la version Aqua est Cocoa, sauf pour les contrôles )

...etc 

En fait, c'est sûr qu'on va avoir quelque chose qui marche avant septembre 2008  ;-)


----------



## divoli (10 Décembre 2007)

Après quelques échanges avec ericb2 concernant la non intégration de la dernière màj d'Antidote RX_v6, j'ai contacté le service clientèle de Druide pour en savoir plus.

Une réponse m'est parvenue (qui rejoint d'ailleurs la réflexion que j'avais faite à ericb2).



			
				service à la clientèle de Druide a dit:
			
		

> OpenOffice en version Aqua est une version de développement (bêta), elle est donc appelée à changer et être modifiée.  C'est pour cette raison que Druide Informatique attend la version définitive et officielle d'OpenOffice en version Aqua pour offrir l'intégration conviviale et efficace d'Antidote dans ce dernier. Vous pouvez consulter régulièrement notre site Web afin d'en savoir plus long sur nos projets.


Dont acte.


----------



## ericb2 (11 Décembre 2007)

Pour info, j'ai mis une* nouvelle version INTEL ICI*

Certains bugs ont été corrigés ( le curseur se perdait un peu) 

Nouveautés : 

- *le player QuickTime* est maintenant intégré. Son et Vidéos marchent: on peut intégrer du son ou une vidéo dans une présentation. CTRL + clic permet d'arrêter ou de reprendre la vidéo ...

MAIS:  il y a un petit bug, qui fait que si le chemin ou le nom de fichier son ou vidéo joué comporte un espace, ça marche pas.

Pour déplacer une vidéo, il faut la déformer (cela va peut-être être corrigé prochainement, je ne sais pas trop)

- le* support multi-moniteurs *a été ajouté (pas testé)
- *le copy paste est Cocoa* maintenant (le Drag and drop va arriver bientôt )
- toujours la *boite de dialogue d'impression native* 


ATTENTION: c'est une build non officielle, et de développement, qui peut être instable. Vous ne devez pas l'utiliser en production, et faites une sauvegarde avec vos fichiers avant ;-)

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## LC475 (14 Décembre 2007)

L'adresse ne semble malheureusement plus valable : dommage !
Merci pour tout le travail  fourni par tous ceux qui sont investis dans le projet


----------



## ericb2 (14 Décembre 2007)

ericb@LC475

Je ne sais pas qui tu es, mais j'allais annoncer que le site n'existait plus, et que je n'ai *aucune* d'information.

En attendant, si vous voulez d'autres builds, et bien il faudra que je trouve de la place, parce que pour l'instant, c'est terminé.


----------



## Liam128 (15 Décembre 2007)

@ericb : Tu as besoin d'environ combien de place et de traffic et as-tu besoin de quelque chose de particulier autre qu'un "bête" compte ftp ? Personnellement j'ai un compte Privilège chez 1&1 (qquechose comme 6go d'espace / 600go de traffic mensuel) dont je me sers à moins de 10% donc si tu veux un compte ftp y'a pas de soucis.

Sinon, concernant la version de fin-novembre, j'aimerais faire constater deux problèmes que je constate depuis les premières alpha d'OOo Aqua : je ne sais pas si elles existent sous OOo X11 (jamais testé) mais je n'ai pas souvenir de les avoir déjà vu sur NeoOffice, ni sur OOo Linux :

- Après certains caractères, notamment le point (.), quand on met un espace, le curseur ne se déplace pas : il reste à clignotter immédiatement à côté du point. Du coup, par automatisme ou parce qu'on a eu l'attention distraite, on peut être tenté de remettre un espace (qui ne semblera toujours pas déplacer le curseur). C'est un bug graphique et non pas un bug de placement du curseur, car si ensuite on écrit un caractère, il se place après les espaces et le curseur se place après la lettre (normalement quoi). 

Nous allons représenter le curseur par ce sigle : &#8226; et les espaces par celui ci : []

Etape 1 : Bonjour.
Etape 2 : Bonjour.[][] (deux espaces après bonjour)
Etape 3 : Bonjour.[][]Toi

Le curseur fera ceci :
Etape 1 : Bonjour.&#8226;
Etape 2 : Bonjour.&#8226;[][]
Etape 3 : Bonjour.[][]Toi&#8226;

Les espaces étant, par nature, invisibles, c'est particulièrement gênant car en l'absence du clignottement du curseur au bon endroit, il est impossible de savoir exactement combien d'espace il y a après le point.


- Deuxième problème à signaler, En cas d'utilisation de certains caractères, les retours à la ligne se font de façon un peu anarchique.

Exemple : Si j'écris la phrase suivante en 12pts sur une page ordinaire :

A noter que ce test est très utilisé. « J'ai vu aujourd'hui que quelquechose allait mal. »


le "mal. »" se retrouve automatiquement à la ligne, alors qu'il y a encore largement la place de le mettre.

Il semblerait que ce soit lié à la mise en forme automatique qui rajoute un espace avant les guillemets de fermeture : quand je supprime cet espace, même en gardant les guillemets de fermeture, le texte se remet sur la ligne en cours. 

A noter : dans les anciennes versions (ta non-officielle de septembre notamment), un bug par intermittence tendait à faire planter OOo quand on abusait des caractères avec accent circonflexe : je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire le bug dans la version de fin-novembre mais je n'ai pas testé en détail. Si c'est un bug connu et annihilé c'est une bonne nouvelle, c'était le principal défaut de la version Aqua d'OOo à mon goût.


En tout état de cause, merci pour le boulot fourni, et en particulier merci d'être ici à communiquer et à nous proposer quelque chose - car malheureusement si on devait se contenter du site d'OOo, on serait en premier lieu presque tenté de croire que le projet Aqua a été abandonné. Heureusement non, ça avance bien et cette version deviens de plus en plus agréable à utiliser. Merci.


----------



## ericb2 (16 Décembre 2007)

ericb@Liam128

Ce que tu me proposes est très intéressant.  En gros, pour 8 versions ( milestone n + milestone n+1 en Intel et PowerPC pour français et en-US, il faut environ 1,2Go

J'ajoute que pour la bande passante nécessaire, je n'ai pas une idée précise du nombre de téléchargement, mais cela doit être impressionnant.

Un autre besoin, c'est que le site soit du type http pour ceux qui téléchargent, parce que ftp c'est pas terrible avec Safari. Je n'ai aucun problème pour utiliser ftp en ce qui concerne l'upload.

Quelqu'un m'a déjà proposé et j'attends une réponse. Si cela ne se fait pas, je pense accepter ta proposition. 

En tout cas, c'est super sympa de ta part : merci !

P.S.: les problèmes que tu décris sont normalement réglés avec la version qui est sur ton disque (il s'agissait d'une erreur d'arrondi dans le calcul de la position du curseur, plus exactement un cumul d'erreurs d'arrondi).


----------



## Liam128 (16 Décembre 2007)

@ericb : Concernant le bug du curseur, j'arrive encore à le reproduire à l'intérieur d'une phrase entre guillemets avec aide à la mise en forme : en fait, passé quelques mots à l'intérieur de guillemets, le curseur ne suit plus aucun espace.
De même, en cas d'utilisation de ces guillemets, les retours à la ligne intempestifs subsistent. Il retourne à la ligne quand je ferme les guillemets si la ligne atteint ou dépasse les 12cm de large (la partie inscriptible de ma page fait 17cm de large) : c'est donc 5cm de perdu en cas d'utilisation des guillemets.
La version dont je dispose est la Aqua-Tiger-20071126.

Pour l'espace disque si jamais tu ne trouves pas ton bonheur, 1,2go y'a pas de soucis (même 1,5go d'ailleurs). Pour la bande-passante, grosso-modo je peux t'accorder 750go/mois. Ca représente donc environ 5000 téléchargements de 150mo par mois. Et je te confirme que bien entendu, les utilisateurs auront un accès http. Le FTP servirait uniquement à l'upload. Donc voilà, si ça te parait suffisant et que ton autre contact se désiste, fais moi signe.


----------



## ericb2 (16 Décembre 2007)

ericb2@Liam128

Je pense qu'on devrait continuer de discuter en prive

Soit par mail : ericb@openoffice.org

Soit sur IRC (pas avant ce soir, j'ai une journée très chargée en famille):
serveur : irc.freenode.net 
channel : #education.openoffice.org 

Merci encore pour ta proposition


----------



## ericb2 (19 Décembre 2007)

Pour information, j'ai mis une version INTEL ici

Il s'agit d'une version de développement, qui n'est pas officielle, et qu'il ne faut pas utiliser en production (c'est à vos risques et périls) 

Un grand merci à Laurent Buisson pour l'hébergement.

À suivre 

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2007)

> *Error 403 - Forbidden*
> 
> L'accès au fichier requiert une autorisation.



 hélas...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> hélas...


Déplie les triangles jusqu'au dmg. 

Merci à Eric et Laurent.


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, vous cherchez toujours de testeurs?
je vais sûrement prendre la dernière version en date, et faire mon rapport moi aussi!!
Un système de preference? (j'ai tiger ou leopard, au choix, quoique je préfère lepard 
bon, je vois ça demain soir.


----------



## lbuisson (21 Décembre 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déplie les triangles jusqu'au dmg.



Yep je confirme que c'est bien cela car mon hébergeur me bloque pour l'instant l'accès direct aux répertoires c'est pour cela que j'ai installé un mini explorateur 

et il suffit bien de naviguer par les triangles  pensez à laisser charger si vous voyez loading 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Merci à Eric et Laurent.



Enfin moi je ne fais rien de spécial c'est Eric qui fait le plus gros avec les autres développeur


----------



## Always-One (23 Décembre 2007)

ericb2 a dit:


> Pour information, j'ai mis une version INTEL ici
> 
> Il s'agit d'une version de développement, qui n'est pas officielle, et qu'il ne faut pas utiliser en production (c'est à vos risques et périls)
> 
> ...



Bonjour et un grand merci pour tous vos efforts,
Je viens de tester la dernière version d'Oo sur un Mac Intel sous Tiger 10.4.11 (OOo_2.4.0_071213_MacOSXIntel_install_fr.dmg)

Mes impressions / Bugs rencontrés :

Cette version parait vraiment très stable...

Cependant Oo rame légèrement (celà est quand même génant) mais il reste exploitable même avec Safari, Itunes et Mail ouverts (le logiciel a besoin d'être mieux optimisé avec le système os x, pour les processeurs Intel l'optimisation est parfaite je pense).

L'ouverture d'un fichier .odt est longue, très longue même mais je tenait à ajouter que la barre de chargement en bas est vraiment magnifique.

Si l'on regarde les contours de la grande fenêtre de l'application, on peut remarquer qu'à gauche la ligne n'est pas "droite" alors qu'à droite la ligne est "droite" (desfois même l'apparition d'une petite apindice à gauche).

J'ai essayé l'enregistrement des modifications, il marche très bien cependant si on veut Accepter ou Refuser, que l'on Accepte ou que l'on refuse ne change rien apparement.

Derniere impression, mais c'est une question de goût personnel, je n'aime pas l'icone sur le dock d'Oo qui je trouve ne fait pas assez texteur.
J'ai pensé plutôt qu'il serait mieux d'avoir une icone de ce type (On leverait le W et on mettrait les 2 mouettes à la place) :









Toutefois cette version d'Oo m'a agréablement surpris, je m'attendais à moins bien.
Merci et Bon courage


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2007)

pour l'icone de OOo, Tweek fait les icones


----------



## brandelune (23 Décembre 2007)

Yes ! Bon, j'ai enfin trouvé "lbuisson sur Mag gé" comme m'a dit Eric 

Je suis participant à la localisation de OOo du coté fr et ja et la version Aqua de OOo est vitale pour les ja, parce que, comme NeoOffice, et pas comme les trucs X11, elle permet d'utiliser les systèmes d'entrée de caractères fournis par OSX pour écrire en japonais.

La version béta de juin dispo sur le site de télechargement de OOo proposait la version japonaise mais depuis, plus grand chose.

Je voudrais savoir si ça te dérangerai d'héberger la version localisée ja en plus histoire qu'on puisse avoir des testeurs sur les fonctions d'affichage/d'entrée de caractères CJK ?

Si oui, Eric est déjà ok pour te fournir les builds 

Pour info, je viens d'envoyer un message sur les listes ja où je rale parce que les membres de l'équipe ja ne sont pas capable de mettre un pied devant l'autre pour fournir des liens de téléchargement corrects pour la version japonaise sur Mac en plus de ne pas faire grand chose pour proposer un build à jour d'aqua à leurs utilisateurs.

http://ja.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=discuss&msgNo=16208


----------



## lbuisson (24 Décembre 2007)

brandelune a dit:


> Yes ! Bon, j'ai enfin trouvé "lbuisson sur Mag gé" comme m'a dit Eric
> 
> Je suis participant à la localisation de OOo du coté fr et ja et la version Aqua de OOo est vitale pour les ja, parce que, comme NeoOffice, et pas comme les trucs X11, elle permet d'utiliser les systèmes d'entrée de caractères fournis par OSX pour écrire en japonais.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Brandelune,

Désolé je ne comprends pas le japonais donc je ne sais pas de quoi parle ton lien 

pour l'hébergement à priori pas de soucis si c'est ok et conforme aux versions de dev de Eric.

Le mieux est de me contacter par PM.


----------



## lbuisson (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Un petit post pour vous annoncer que la m240 en versions en-us, fr et ja sont dispo en téléchargement en version *INTEL* 

Les version PPC pas encore compilées par Ericb


----------



## intra (5 Janvier 2008)

Salut ericb et les autres.

Eric, désolé de ne pas avoir fait encore de petit rapport sur mon test de Ooo. Le fait est que j'utilise souvent Latex pour tout ce qui concerne l'ecriture d'un text. 
Tout de même, il y a quelques jours j'ai eu la possibilité de utiliser la m240 sur mon powerbook avec 10.4.11. Je ne sais pas si ces bugs ont été déjà répertoriés mais dans le doute je préfère répéter.

-Il y a notamment un problème avec l'espace entre le dernier mot et le courseur lorsque on tape un blanc. Celui-la apparaît seulement quand on ecrit un nouveau mot. 
-Le positionnement du courseur a l'écran à l'intérieur d'un mot ne correspond pas forcément a sa position réelle. Quand on veut effacer une lettre on va effacer donc ou la suivante ou la precedente si on ne fait pas gaffe.
-j'ai marqué un partie du text pour la déplacer en maintenant le bouton du touchpad enfoncé. Ca marche pas (je ne sais pas si ca doit etre comme ca mais ca serait agréable d'avoir cette option).

Voila. C'est peu mais comme j'ai dit précédemment je vais tout doucement avec le test. En tous cas c'est vraiment du bon boulot. Merci beaucoup


----------



## ericb2 (6 Janvier 2008)

ericb@intra

Quelle m240 as-tu testée ? 

La date que tu indiques est antérieure à l'upload  , et dans la version proposée par Laurent, le bug est corrigé. (Il s'agissait d'une accumulation d'erreurs d'arrondis sur la position du curseur )

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## intra (6 Janvier 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> ericb@intra
> 
> Quelle m240 as-tu testée ?
> 
> ...


Euh, aurais je dit donc une betise? . Fort probable. Donc moi j'ai testé la version en-us PPC la plus recente que j'avais. Ca remonte a avant que Laurent auberge les bilds sur son site.

J'ai la version Aqua-Tiger 20071122 (en-us)

Est ce qu'il  y a une version plus recente pour PPC?

Merci


----------



## lbuisson (7 Janvier 2008)

Pour les version PPC eric y travaille cela va arriver


----------



## Liam128 (9 Janvier 2008)

Je continue à constater le problème de curseur avec la version 20071210. De même que, très exceptionnellement, le problème de la boîte d'ouverture de fichier qui ne s'affiche pas.


----------



## lbuisson (9 Janvier 2008)

Liam128 a dit:


> Je continue à constater le problème de curseur avec la version 20071210. De même que, très exceptionnellement, le problème de la boîte d'ouverture de fichier qui ne s'affiche pas.


Ce n'est pas la dernière version intel


----------



## Liam128 (9 Janvier 2008)

Oups, maintenant que tu le dis, c'est exact. Mon Dieu, entre les fêtes. Mais Eric ne se repose donc jamais ??


----------



## maxetlu (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé OpenOffice Aqua 2.4 (version française n°071227) que je teste sur iMac Intel sur Leopard.
Je vous fais donc part des remarques sur ce, soit dit en passant, remarquable portage :

Dans le menu préférences : Impossible de choisir une application lorsque l'on veut choisir une application pour le client email ... On ne peut que choisir des fichiers ... Par contre si l'on rentre l'adresse de l'application Mail (par ex. /Applications/Mail.app) la commande fonctionne.
Pourquoi l'îcone d'Org Aqua a t elle changée dernièrement ? Je trouvais celle avec le livre et la plume plus sympa que l'ancienne icône vert/bleue avec les oiseaux ...
Lorsqu'on va dans le menu Org puis qu'on choisit les Préférences (par ex.) le menu Org reste-t-il en bleu ?
Ne serait-il pas possible de rendre le menu des Préférences plus proche du look de Mac OS X en modifiant son aspect pour par exemple mettre le choix des "thèmes" de préférence en haut plutot qu'à gauche ?
J'ai remarqué (et je pense pas être le seul ) que l'option pour quitter Org, pour accéder aux préférences et l'accès à la fenêtre A Propos étaient en double dans les menus ... L'option Quitter est dans le menu Org et dans le menu Fichier ; L'accès aux Préférences était dans le menu Org et dans le menu Outils ; Et l'accès à la fenêtre A Propos est dans le menu Org et dans le menu Aide.
Certains menus et fenêtres sont en anglais alors que la version de Org est en français : Menu Org, fenêtre d'impression, d'Ouverture de fichiers ...
J'ai remarqué aussi que le bouton sélectionné par défaut dans les fenêtres (celui en bleu) clignotait anormalement vite alors que dans d'autres Applications ou même dans des versions précédentes (début du mois de Décembre) le clignotement était "normal"
S'il était possible de remplacer les boutons Aide dans les fenêtres par les petits points d'interrogation rose/violet l'intégration avec le look de Mac OS X serait encore plus poussées 
Voilà je crois que je suis arrivé au bout de mes "remarques" sur cette version ... J'espère que ces remarques n'ont pas déjà été publiées ... Et j'espère qu'elles aideront les développeurs ...
En tout cas je voudrais vraiment remercier tous les développeurs qui travaillent sur cette version car elle représente, à mon avis, une réelle avancée dans les concurrents de Office sur Mac ... J'imagine en plus que le portage ne doit pas être très simple donc vraiment bravo !!! 

Maxime


----------



## ericb2 (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

1)
Dans le menu préférences : Impossible de choisir une application lorsque l'on veut choisir une application pour le client email ... On ne peut que choisir des fichiers ... Par contre si l'on rentre l'adresse de l'application Mail (par ex. /Applications/Mail.app) la commande fonctionne.
=>  Par défaut, mail est sélectionné.  Que souhaites-tu changer ?

Pour information, Thunderbird ne fonctionne pas, mais c'est prévu (pas en tête des priorités)

2)
Pourquoi l'îcone d'Org Aqua a t elle changée dernièrement ? Je trouvais celle avec le livre et la plume plus sympa que l'ancienne icône vert/bleue avec les oiseaux ...
Parce que cettte icone était un essai. Elle n'est pas officielle, et apparemment, elle n'a intéressé personne d'autre.


3)
Lorsqu'on va dans le menu Org puis qu'on choisit les Préférences (par ex.) le menu Org reste-t-il en bleu ?
Je viens de vérifier, et cela doit fonctionner: quand tu changes la couleur de contraste (c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit ? ), elle change sans redémarrer OpenOFfice.org (juste un clic pour avoir le focus suffit ( le gestionnaire de notifications fait bien son boulot). Pour info, j'ai moi même implémenté cette feature pour Carbon, et Philipp Lohmann a fait le changement en Cocoa

4)
Ne serait-il pas possible de rendre le menu des Préférences plus proche du look de Mac OS X en modifiant son aspect pour par exemple mettre le choix des "thèmes" de préférence en haut plutot qu'à gauche ?
C'est extrèmement compliqué. J'ai déjà essayé de proposer quelque chose dans ce sens à Barcelone, et cela n'a reçu aucun écho ( à part les ingés de Novell, qui ont même mis quelqu'un à plein temps dessus depuis).

5)
J'ai remarqué (et je pense pas être le seul ) que l'option pour quitter Org, pour accéder aux préférences et l'accès à la fenêtre A Propos étaient en double dans les menus ... L'option Quitter est dans le menu Org et dans le menu Fichier ; L'accès aux Préférences était dans le menu Org et dans le menu Outils ; Et l'accès à la fenêtre A Propos est dans le menu Org et dans le menu Aide.
=> Oui,, cela devrait être corrigé. Quand, je ne sais pas, parce que ce n'est pas trivial.

6)
Certains menus et fenêtres sont en anglais alors que la version de Org est en français : Menu Org, fenêtre d'impression, d'Ouverture de fichiers ...
=> relis les archives, la solution est dedans  

7)
J'ai remarqué aussi que le bouton sélectionné par défaut dans les fenêtres (celui en bleu) clignotait anormalement vite alors que dans d'autres Applications ou même dans des versions précédentes (début du mois de Décembre) le clignotement était "normal"
Ce bug est signalé, on va le corriger très rapidement s'il est confirmé avec la dernière version.


8)
S'il était possible de remplacer les boutons Aide dans les fenêtres par les petits points d'interrogation rose/violet l'intégration avec le look de Mac OS X serait encore plus poussées 
C'est le même problème que les préfs. Si on trouve un moyen de changer les préfs, alors les boutons seront là aussi.



-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## maxetlu (17 Janvier 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> 1)
> Dans le menu préférences : Impossible de choisir une application lorsque l'on veut choisir une application pour le client email ... On ne peut que choisir des fichiers ... Par contre si l'on rentre l'adresse de l'application Mail (par ex. /Applications/Mail.app) la commande fonctionne.
> =>  Par défaut, mail est sélectionné.  Que souhaites-tu changer ?
> 
> Pour information, Thunderbird ne fonctionne pas, mais c'est prévu (pas en tête des priorités)


Lorsque j'ai lancé Org la première fois il n'y avait aucune application d'inscrite dans le champ pour le client email ... Mais peut être que tu voulais dire que si il n'y a rien marqué ça lance le client mail par défaut ?



ericb2 a dit:


> 2)
> 
> * Pourquoi l'îcone d'Org Aqua a t elle changée dernièrement ? Je trouvais celle avec le livre et la plume plus sympa que l'ancienne icône vert/bleue avec les oiseaux ...
> 
> Parce que cettte icone était un essai. Elle n'est pas officielle, et apparemment, elle n'a intéressé personne d'autre.


Dommage elle est beaucoup plus jolie que l'ancienne ... Je trouve l'officielle beaucoup moins attirante ...



ericb2 a dit:


> 3)
> 
> * Lorsqu'on va dans le menu Org puis qu'on choisit les Préférences (par ex.) le menu Org reste-t-il en bleu ?
> 
> Je viens de vérifier, et cela doit fonctionner: quand tu changes la couleur de contraste (c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit ? ), elle change sans redémarrer OpenOFfice.org (juste un clic pour avoir le focus suffit ( le gestionnaire de notifications fait bien son boulot). Pour info, j'ai moi même implémenté cette feature pour Carbon, et Philipp Lohmann a fait le changement en Cocoa


Non non je ne parlais pas de la couleur en elle-même mais du fait que le menu d'Org reste coloré en bleu lorsque la fenêtre des préférences (par ex) est ouverte. Si je ne me trompe pas dans les autres applications mac le menu retrouve son arrière plan gris ... (Si je ne suis pas très compréhensible je peux faire une capture d'écran )



ericb2 a dit:


> 6)
> 
> * Certains menus et fenêtres sont en anglais alors que la version de Org est en français : Menu Org, fenêtre d'impression, d'Ouverture de fichiers ...
> 
> => relis les archives, la solution est dedans


 oups j'avais pas vu ...

En tout cas merci beaucoup de tes réponses rapides ericb


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> [*]Pourquoi l'îcone d'Org Aqua a t elle changée dernièrement ? Je trouvais celle avec le livre et la plume plus sympa que l'ancienne icône vert/bleue avec les oiseaux ...[/LIST]Parce que cettte icone était un essai. Elle n'est pas officielle, et apparemment, elle n'a intéressé personne d'autre.
> 
> --
> q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;



Elle me plaisait bien cette icône. Heureusement, j'en ai conservé un exemplaire.


----------



## Liam128 (19 Janvier 2008)

Problèmes constatés sur la dernière version (071227) :

- Chez moi, le bug du curseur qui n'avance pas après un espace apparait encore.
- Un gros gros bug avec le sélecteur de fichiers, que je ne peux même plus utiliser tellement il fais une taille énorme (au moins des dizaines d'écrans de long) et consomme 100% d'un core quand il est ouvert. Ca me l'a fait une fois et depuis il semble l'avoir enregistré en l'état : Après l'avoir quitté et réaffiché. Même problème. Quitté OOo, relancé, même problème. Redémarré Mac OS X, relancé, même problème. Insister un peu trop avec le sélecteur de fichier finit par causer un freeze ou un plantage.
- En cas d'utilisation de bouts de mise en forme (gras/italique/souligné) au bout d'un certain moment sur la ligne, OOo reviens à la ligne alors qu'il reste encore de la la place. Idem en cas d'utilisation d'un espace insécable. Le bug semble apparaitre peu avant que le texte n'atteigne les 11cm de long, sur une page de 17cm utilisables. 
- Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou si c'est normal, mais le bouton pour colorer le texte semble se comporter de façon un peu bizarre, en tout cas contre-intuitive : il n'active pas l'écriture en telle ou telle couleur mais permet uniquement de sélectionner un texte pour lui faire prendre la couleur souhaitée.


----------



## ericb2 (19 Janvier 2008)

J'attends que le milestone m243 sorte pour fournir une nouvelle version, car il y aura une correction pour le FilePicker ( Leopard aussi ) incluse.

Il y a eu un gros retard, parce qu'une grande quantité de code a été intégrée, sujet avant la création de la version DEV300.  Désolé


----------



## Liam128 (19 Janvier 2008)

En effet, je précise que je suis sous Leopard. Bon bah, vivement la prochaine. Ca fait plaisir de voir OOo avancer si bien en tout cas. Car malheureusement du côté du site officiel c'est le silence radio pour le "grand public".


----------



## Liam128 (22 Janvier 2008)

Autre bug constaté : sur les documents d'une certaine longueur, la zone permettant de déplacer la scrollbar verticale est décalée par rapport à ce qu'on voit : il faut cliquer plus bas que sur la zone bleue pour pouvoir glisser comme on veut.


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour ericb2,

Afin d'éviter toute polémique, pourrais-tu nous dire ce qu'il en est de l'évolution des deux versions d'OOo pour Leopard (aqua et non aqua) ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203504

Merci.


----------



## lbuisson (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Vous trouverez disponibles les dernières versions INTEL en en-US et fr compilées par Ericb.

Bonne journée


----------



## intra (21 Février 2008)

Dommage, j'avais esperé trouver une MaJ de la version PPC. Je sens que mon Powerbook est en train de prendre un bon coup de vieux...

En tous cas un grand merci pour les efforts


----------



## ericb2 (23 Février 2008)

La version PowerPC va arriver, mais pas avant mardi ou mercredi je pense

J'ai d'abord fait une version Intel que Laurent va bientôt pouvoir mettre en ligne

Elle comporte :

- le nouveau FilePicker
- le nouveau centre de démarrage ( fermer la dernière fenêtre d'OpenOffice.org ne quitte plus l'application )

- le Drag and Drop et le copy paste marchent correctement
- meilleure optimisation lors de l'ouverture enregistrement de documents

++ plein de bugs fixés

Attention: n'oubliez pas que cette nouvelle version n'est qu'une version de développement, et que vous ne devez pas l'utiliser en production.

Mais c'est vrai que ca commence à bien fonctionner ;-)


----------



## intra (23 Février 2008)

Merci Eric pour le boulot. J'ai hâte de voir ce que ca donne


----------



## Lamar (23 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,

tout d'abord, merci Eric pour tout le boulot fourni, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui travaillent autour de OpenOffice  
Je viens d'installer la dernière version et je suis étonné que X11 se lance de nouveau. Je pensais que cela n'était plus utile. Est-ce dû au fait que c'est une version qui n'est pas encore finalisée ?
Merci.


----------



## ericb2 (25 Février 2008)

@lamar

Ben parce que tu as installé la version X11, tout simplement ...

Es-tu bien sûr d'avoir lu ce qui précède ?


----------



## lbuisson (27 Février 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Vous trouverez disponibles les dernières versions INTEL en en-US, fr et de compilées par Ericb.

Les PPC devraient suivre d'ici quelques jours 

Bonne nuit


----------



## ericb2 (27 Février 2008)

La version PowerPC devrait arriver demain : j'ai passe le point difficile 

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est de plus en plus difficile sur PowerPC. Peut être que la machine est vieille, et va moins bien :/


----------



## intra (27 Février 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> La version PowerPC devrait arriver demain : j'ai passe le point difficile
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est de plus en plus difficile sur PowerPC. Peut être que la machine est vieille, et va moins bien :/


Peut etre... Moi par contre je commence a resentir une petite depression postPPC . Meme si je suis tres fier de mon Powerbook j'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de gens ne parlent plus de lui mais de son cousin MBP...


----------



## tatouille (27 Février 2008)

houep, sachant que leopard devrait etre la dernier version FAT


----------



## Lamar (27 Février 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> @lamar
> 
> Ben parce que tu as installé la version X11, tout simplement ...
> 
> Es-tu bien sûr d'avoir lu ce qui précède ?



Ok, désolé. Problème résolu.
Je ne sais pas ce que j'avais fait.
J'ai relu ce qui précède, même si c'est un peu trop "développeurs" pour moi  

1° utilisation : au niveau de la présentation c'est très agréable, j'ai hâte de l'utiliser au quotidien.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Février 2008)

La version PowerPC est ok, et fonctionne sous Tiger _et_ Leopard (sauf le plugin quicklook, parce que j'ai pas ajoute le code encore).

Merci de me contacter en privé pour ceux qui souhaitent tester la version PowerPC.

( ericb at openoffice dot org )


----------



## lbuisson (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je mets normalement à jour mon serveur dans la journée


----------



## ericb2 (28 Février 2008)

Quelle rapidité 

Merci !


----------



## intra (28 Février 2008)

Merci vraiment les gens. J'imagine que l'absence de quicklook ne va pas me gener vu que je suis encore sous tiger .


----------



## lbuisson (28 Février 2008)

J'avais prévu de mettre à jour les versions PPC durant la journée mais le débit est trop faible ou je suis...

Donc je fais cela ce soir de l'hôtel en filaire 

Je vous tiens informé une fois que c'est en ligne


----------



## tatouille (28 Février 2008)

lbuisson a dit:


> J'avais prévu de mettre à jour les versions PPC durant la journée mais le débit est trop faible ou je suis...
> 
> Donc je fais cela ce soir de l'hôtel en filaire
> 
> Je vous tiens informé une fois que c'est en ligne



salut ibuisson, j ai eu un probleme sous leo avec ton img intel, elle monte avec Tiger, mais pas leo?
esce quelqu un a eu le meme probleme?

en tous les cas merci pour le mirroir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Pas de problèmes chez moi


----------



## lbuisson (28 Février 2008)

la version intel fr est installée sur mon mac avec léo sans soucis 

Je suis en train d'uploader les versions PPC encore un peu de patience le net en angleterre est pitoyable


----------



## tatouille (28 Février 2008)

lbuisson a dit:


> la version intel fr est installée sur mon mac avec léo sans soucis
> 
> Je suis en train d'uploader les versions PPC encore un peu de patience le net en angleterre est pitoyable



c est juste le dmg qui ne monte pas sous leo


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2008)

Pour Leopard, c'est en net progrès, surtout au niveau des boîtes de dialogue.  

La frappe dans Writer est encore peu fluide. Le bug de l'espacement a tendance à disparaître, ce n'est pas encore ça mais c'est sur la bonne voie.

L'absence de QuickLook disqualifie toujours pour Leopard.

Mais dans l'ensemble ça prend méchamment forme.


----------



## lbuisson (28 Février 2008)

étrange car c'est le même dmg que j'ai utilisé...

Tu parles bien du dmg intel?


----------



## lbuisson (29 Février 2008)

Versions *PPC* "fr" et "en-US" disponibles

La PPC "de" sera disponible demain matin


----------



## intra (29 Février 2008)

lbuisson a dit:


> Versions *PPC* "fr" et "en-US" disponibles
> 
> La PPC "de" sera disponible demain matin


Merci !


----------



## lbuisson (29 Février 2008)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais

Les versions *INTEL et PPC* de OpenOffice Aqua "dev300_m0" sont enfin disponibles ("fr", "en-US" et "de").

Désolé pour le retard


----------



## ericb2 (29 Février 2008)

@Moonwalker

Comme j'ai certainement du l'écrire, le plugin quicklook n'est pas inclus car il faut compiler sous 10.5 pour l'avoir, et je tenais à avoir la compatibilité Tiger.

Maintenant, t'es sympa, c'est pas parce que ce plugin n'est pas encore intégré, que la suite est inutilisable sur Leopard.

J'ai comme l'impression que tu exagères  ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Pour le plugin quicklook, il suffit d'installer neooffice qui va l'installer au premier lancement. Solution provisoire en attendant.


----------



## ericb2 (29 Février 2008)

@gloup gloup

Sauf qu'ici, il s'agit d'un sujet sur *OpenOffice.org*, en l'occurence la version Aqua.

Merci de rester dans le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Je sais Eric, je proposais juste une solution pour ceux qui voudraient utiliser OOo aqua et avoir quand même une visualisation dans Quicklook.  

Je n'ai pas l'intention de faire dévier le fil. 

Fin du hors-sujet en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Février 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> @Moonwalker
> 
> Comme j'ai certainement du l'écrire, le plugin quicklook n'est pas inclus car il faut compiler sous 10.5 pour l'avoir, et je tenais à avoir la compatibilité Tiger.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas dis "inutilisable", j'ai écris "disqualifie". La nuance est importante.  

A mon sens, QuickLook est un outil indispensable sur Leopard.

Je garde bien à l'esprit qu'il s'agit là de versions de développement. Il est agréable d'en mesurer les progrès, petits et grands. Cette dernière build me semble un jalon important.


@glou glou : j'ai essayé de récupérer le module dans les entrailles de NeoOffice mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Ils n'installent pas cela dans /Library/QuickLook mais à l'intérieur même de leur application. De toute façon, je n'aime pas trop les mélanges. Je préfère attendre qu'OpenOffice.org soit en phase avec X.5. Dommage que chacun soit obligé de réinventer la roue tous les matins...


----------



## ericb2 (29 Février 2008)

@Moonwalker

Je viens de regarder, et j'ai un module quicklook (vieux) pour une version précédente. 

Je l'ai mis là : http://eric.bachard.free.fr/mac/aquavcl/patches/aqua_February2008/quicklook/QuickLook.tar.gz

Il faut décompresser l'archive, et placer le bundle dans le Bundle OpenOffice.org (en faisant clic droit -> afficher le contenu du paquet) dans Contents -> Library 

Mais attention:

- compilé sur Intel 
- il ne doit pas marcher correctement, car j'ai vu passr plein de nouveau code pour ce plugin depuis que je l'ai compilé (en attendant j'ai proposé à Florian Heckl de faire le QA de ce plugin)

Je vais essayer d'en faire un plus récent, et je le mettrai en ligne. On pourrait aussi l'installer avec le même script que celui utilisé pour les language packs.


----------



## ericb2 (29 Février 2008)

Je viens de remplacer le précédent plugin par un nouveau, fraichement compilé. 

Merci de retélécharger si vous l'avez déjà fait... Désolé pour le petit pb.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Février 2008)

Merci !

Je ferai des tests ce week-end (Leopard Intel) avec différents formats et fichiers.


----------



## ericb2 (29 Février 2008)

@Moonwalker

Je viens d'uploader une version dont je suis sûr.

En fait, j'ai passe la soiree à essayer de le faire marcher ce plugin ... : j'ai enfin reussi, mais il faut pas le laisser dans le bundle (plutot installer dans ~/Library/QuickLook )

Ensuite, pour quelque formats de fichier, la ligne de commande seule fonctionne. Je ne sais pas pourquoi encore. J'ai maté le code toute la soirée pour essayer de comprendre pourquoi, et je pense qu'il faut ajouter des options.

Pour info, la commande magique est " qlmanage " (man qlmanage )

qlmanage -r   # reinitialise la liste des plugins installes
qlmanage -m # la refait apparaitre

... et si tu veux faire apparaitre la preview d'un .sxi, par exemple, il faut faire :

qlmanage -r

suivi de :

qlmanage -c org.oasis-open.document.text -p /path_to_the_file/finelame.sxi

Juste changer le nom du fichier pour les autres formats ( .sxc ..etc ). Un bug en passant: les thumbnails ne sont pas vus (alors qu'ils sont présents dans le fichier dézippé.

À suivre, j'en peux plus pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> (...)
> À suivre, j'en peux plus pour aujourd'hui


C'est déjà énorme !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2008)

Un petit retour d'expérience.

Préambule : je précise que j'ai fait ce test sur partition externe bootable mais que j'ai désinstallé NeoOffice de ma partition principale pour ne pas qu'elle interfère sur l'autre. J'évoque NeoOffice à titre de comparaison puisque c'est le seul à ce jour qui gère QuickLook correctement pour les documents Ods.

Je note avant tout des problèmes de résolution. Les images obtenues tant en "coup d'oeil" que dans CoverFlow ne sont pas ou peu lisibles. Ceci pour odt, ods, etc...

Le plug-in QuickLook interfère avec celui de Text Edit pour la gestion de l'odt. Dommage, des documents visibles grâce à ce dernier deviennent non visibles dès lors qu'on a installe le plug-in OpenOffice. Je me demande d'ailleurs si vous ne feriez pas mieux de laisser cette gestion de l'odt aux bon soins d'Apple...  [hérésie inside  ]

Un document enregistré avec OpenOffice.org apparaît sous une icône générique correspondant à son format et non pas en aperçu s'il est nouveau ou enregistré sous un autre nom. Un document précédemment traité avec NeoOffice perdra sa résolution en "coup d'oeil" mais gardera l'aperçu si on le modifie dans OpenOffice, sauf si on change son nom.

Nous sommes donc encore très loin d'obtenir ce que l'on a pour le .doc et le .xls avec les plug-ins natifs d'OS X.5. Les personnes chargées de cet ouvrage ont encore beaucoup de travail devant elles. [je dis "les" mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était seul]. En tout cas bon courage. 


Autre remarque :

Je me suis aperçu qu'un document de 129 pages 4,7 Mo (en fait le Guide de Draw en français et format .swx tel qu'on peut le télécharger sur le site d'OpenOffice.org) ne réagissait pas bien lorsqu'on essaye de le parcourir à l'aide du scroll (Mighty Mouse). Le disque de Newton apparaît rapidement et il faut attendre avant d'accéder à d'autres pages. Dans le moniteur d'activité, OpenOffice.org monte rapidement en % processeur. Cela ne se produit pas si on utilise l'ascenseur, par les flêches ou par la goutte aqua.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2008)

Comme à cette heure je ne puis plus éditer, je rajouterai quelques remarques sur la gestion du format odt en QuickLook par Apple.

Un document .odt visualisé par QuickLook peut être parcouru. Idem pour les documents .doc et .xls et .pdf.

Le plug-in NeoOffice triche un peu puisqu'il ne présente que la première page et non tout le document, que ce soit pour odt, ods,odp et autres.

La manière Apple est la vraie façon de gérer QuickLook, comme avec les films que l'on peut visualiser. J'espère qu'au final, nous obtiendrons cela pour OpenOffice.org. L'attente en vaudrait vraiment la peine.


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mars 2008)

@MoonWalker

En fait, avec la ligne de commande que j'ai décrite sur mon blog (en mettant le plugin QuickLook dans ~/Library/QuickLook ), j'arrive 

1) a avoir un document facile a lire 
2) qui défile 

Le problème, c'est que le plugin seul ne le permet pas, comme s'il y avait un bug quelque part (probablement dans le code du plugin)

J'attends les infos de Florian, peut-être qu'il aura du nouveau ... 


( le blog http://eric.bachard.free.fr/news/2008/03/quicklook-on-leopard.html )


----------



## ericb2 (7 Mars 2008)

@Moonwalker

J'ai des informations, mais elles sont pas bonnes. 

Comme prévu, Florian m'a proposé de faire le QA de son plugin. Après avoir fait la revue du code, j'ai fait plein de tests, ..etc 

Le problème, c'est que le thumbnail fourni par OpenOffice.org dans l'archive .odt est d'une qualité médiocre. voir cette archive (et associées)

Donc, quand on voit ce thumbnail, il est moche  

Maintenant, ce qu'Apple a implémenté, c'est la visualisation des données (pas le thumbnail).

Nous n'avons donc pas de solution définitive pour l'instant, et à part soit tricher (afficher les données, plutôt que le thumbnail) ou afficher un thumbnail moche, je ne vois pas d'autre solution convenable pour les utilisateurs.

Je suis donc en train d'essayer de tricher, pour faire apparaître les données d'un type de document, et le thumbnail pour d'autres.


Pour le coup, j'aimerais avoir des avis sur le sujet. En dernier recours, nous avons aussi la possibilité de différer l'ajout de la fonctionnalité, mais bon .. 

D'avance merci pour vos remarques précieuses et vos suggestions ...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ces nouveaux éclaircissements.

J'ai bien noté dans ce lien qu'ils parlent au mieux de 256x256.  

Certes, c'était avant la sortie de Leopard et le problème traduit bien la difficulté de garder une cohérence entre les différentes plate-formes concernées. J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas rester sur ce choix car Apple utilise du 512x512 dans ses thumbnails pour Pages, Numbers et Keynote, ainsi que dans l'affichage des documents Microsoft Office. Bon, c'est surtout utile dans l'option Coverflow du Finder et le principe de QuickLook c'est la visualisation des données pas du thumbnail.

Personnellement, je préfère avoir la possibilité de parcourir le document en lançant le "coup d'oeil" plutôt qu'un thumbnail fixe comme le proposent ceux de Neo, même en 512x512. Alors si le thumbnail est en 256x256 pour des raisons de sauce interne au projet OpenOffice.org, ce ne serait, selon moi, qu'un moindre mal dans un premier temps.

Je dois aussi reconnaître que j'utilise très peu l'option Coverflow, la gêne ne m'est donc pas importante de ce point de vue. Il faudrait l'avis d'autres macusers sur Leopard.


----------



## ericb2 (10 Mars 2008)

@Moonwalker

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je vais poser la question sur la liste de développement du port Mac.


----------



## ericb2 (12 Mars 2008)

Pour info, une version dev300_m2 va bientôt être dispo pour Intel, c'est à dire lorsque Laurent l'aura mise sur son serveur.

Cette version possède un brouillon du splashscreen de la future 3.0 (pas sûr qu'il soit définitif)

Voir : Screenshot 3.0 beta Aqua


----------



## lbuisson (12 Mars 2008)

C'est en cours d'upload un peu de patience


----------



## lbuisson (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de OoO Aqua INTEL est disponible en fr 

Les versions INTEL en-US et de ainsi que PPC sont toujours dans la version précédente


----------



## ericb2 (12 Mars 2008)

Merci Laurent 

Je viens de voir qu'il y a un curseur pour le zoom dans writer. Wow ..


----------



## lbuisson (15 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de OoO Aqua PowerPC est disponible en fr et en-US


----------



## ericb2 (15 Mars 2008)

Merci Laurent 

Allez, un petit screenshot avec le Zoom ... je ne m'en lasse pas   

-> les deux feuilles (plus si vous voulez) ne sont pas en mode preview !

http://eric.bachard.free.fr/mac/aquavcl/screenshots/aqua_march2008/dev300_m2/aqua_zoom_3.0beta.jpg

Attention toutefois: c'est une version de développement, à ne pas utiliser en production, même si elle vous semble fonctionner très correctement.


----------



## nicolasf (15 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai que le zoom est une bonne idée.

Je tiens à nouveau à remercier tous ceux qui participent au projet, et bien sûr toi, Éric, en particulier : je n'utilise pas au quotidien OOo sur Mac, mais j'apprécie beaucoup ce projet et la version Mac OSX native en particulier car elle manquait cruellement ! Bref, merci beaucoup...


----------



## ericb2 (16 Mars 2008)

@nico_linux

Merci  

Pour information, j'ai créé ça : *Installation icones pour Applications séparées *


Ah, oui, après avoir lu comment ça marche, l'archive est là : *Extension pour applications séparées*


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Mars 2008)

merci encore une fois


----------



## ericb2 (18 Mars 2008)

Pour ceux qui souhaitent nous aider, je viens de donner des informations sur *mon blog perso*.

En fait,l'argent qui dépassera, sera utilisé pour autre chose ensuite.

D'avance un grand merci


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Personnellement, je préfère avoir la possibilité de parcourir le document en lançant le "coup d'oeil" plutôt qu'un thumbnail fixe comme le proposent ceux de Neo, même en 512x512. Alors si le thumbnail est en 256x256 pour des raisons de sauce interne au projet OpenOffice.org, ce ne serait, selon moi, qu'un moindre mal dans un premier temps.
> 
> Je dois aussi reconnaître que j'utilise très peu l'option Coverflow, la gêne ne m'est donc pas importante de ce point de vue. Il faudrait l'avis d'autres macusers sur Leopard.



J'espère que je n'arrive pas trop tard pour donner mon avis 
 Je suis 100% d'accord avec Moonwalker: je préfère pouvoir parcourir mes docs. La miniature en 512 peut attendre, c'est vraiment pas le plus important. 
Et c'est vrai que QuickLook est une des grosses qualités de Leopard: un bon support serait une excellente nouvelle pour OOo.

Bravo pour l'évolution du portage, c'est vraiment encourageant de voir OOo mûrir sur nos Mac 

question bête: si on veut faire un don pour le portage Mac, vous n'avez pas un paypal ou équivalent (j'ai pas trouvé) ? Je suis chiant, mais je peux faire un paypal en quelques instants, là où il faut que je contacte ma banque ou que je "valide" vos coordonnées bancaires plusieurs jours à l'avance pour avoir le droit de faire un virement (c'est encore pire si c'est à l'étranger)...


----------



## ericb2 (19 Mars 2008)

Merci d'oublier mon blog, mais le projet Allemand ne peut pas nous aider : il est dédié Education, .. donc on n'a pas de solution pour l'instant.

Désolé (et merci de me contacter si vous avez donné )


Mais j'ai une bonne nouvelle, il y a une *nouvelle version de développement officielle *

( la même que la mienne en fait, mais c'est une VRAIE !! )


----------



## rizoto (21 Mars 2008)

Excellent un prof de l'UTBM (je viens de voir ça sur ton blog). :love:   

Je rejoins David_b pour paypal, étant à l'étranger c'est un peu compliqué pour faire des virements.

Allez, vivement PERE 200


----------



## ericb2 (21 Mars 2008)

@rizoto



Pour l'instant, y'a pas de Paypal pour les donations. On peut en parler en privé ? (par mail, par exemple )


----------



## fred et sylvie (22 Mars 2008)

Je confirme, il faut mettre en place un paypal si vous voulez avoir des petits don en grande quantité.
Les virements internationaux sont chers et je préfère donner mon argent à OOo plutôt qu'a ma banque!


----------



## David_b (22 Mars 2008)

fred et sylvie a dit:


> Je confirme, il faut mettre en place un paypal si vous voulez avoir des petits don en grande quantité.
> Les virements internationaux sont chers et je préfère donner mon argent à OOo plutôt qu'a ma banque!


ahah ! Toi aussi 
Eric, c'est presque une pétition que se crée ici 

Je crois que c'est via Paypal que j'avais fait un don à "l'autre" version disponible sur Mac (celle qu'il vaut mieux ne pas nommer ici ). Ca me plairait de faire le même don à OOo "mac" 

Un truc que je pige pas: 
en news macGé on signale ta campagne de collecte de dons, mais ici tu sembles dire que c'est plus d'actualité/valide ? Ou alors j'ai rien pigé (ce qui n'étonnera personne) ?


----------



## Télémac (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour
J'ignore si c'est par ici que l'on signale les plantages.

Déjà bravo pour ce travail . j'ulilisais  déjà Open office 2,3 mais pour des raisons de souplesse je préferais utiliser Neo Office en aqua en attendant le passage d'Open office X11 en natif aqua.

Commentaires d'utilisateur

Mes importations de présentation Powerpoint ce sont bien passées.
Les images et les textes sont restés en place.
Les effets de transition fonctionnent bien mais moins fluides que  dans powerpoint .
La transparence des images est respectée (de Powerpoint Mac vers Powerpoint PC les images avec un bord transparent ne sont pas gérées et j'ai des bords blancs à la place)

Les problèmes rencontrés:

Je peux ouvrir une présentation par la barre menu -fichier /ouvrir, mais lorsque je ferme la fenêtre de présentation et souhaite ouvrir une nouvelle présentation par barre menu-Fichier/ouvrir rien ne se passe , et si dans la foulée je clique dans la barre menu-fichier/nouveau/ présentation l'appli Open Office quitte inopinément

le plantage ne  se produit qu'après avoir quitté une présentation convertie de powerpoint

si je passe par la procédure suivante le comportement suivant est constaté :

 barre menu-fichier/nouveau/ présentation 

une page vierge s"ouvre

je ferme la fenêtre de la présentation
je retourne dans barre menu -fichier /ouvrir rien ne se passe, je vais dans la foulée dans barre menu-fichier/nouveau/ présentation l'appli Open Office cette fois NE  quitte PA inopinément  mais rien ne passe

En utilisant texte je peux ouvrir et fermer à la suite sans problème signalé ci dessus dans présentation, par contre j'ai perdu au bout de la troisième fois tous les déroulants de la barre menu. J'ai les sous-menus sans texte juste avec des flèches.

voici mes premiers commentaires avis et constats.
@+


----------



## ericb2 (23 Mars 2008)

@Télémac

Tu peux m'envoyer ton fichier s'il te plait ? On va regarder ce qui se passe. En fait, j'ai corrigé des problèmes de crashes récemment, et on souhaite vérifier si c'est ok, ou si c'est un nouveau.

D'avance merci.

P.S.: sois pas pressé, on n'est que des bénévoles


----------



## Télémac (23 Mars 2008)

Salut

Merci pour ta réponse

Je ne suis pas pressé je témoigne  juste comme testeur lambda puisque je ne peux pas contribuer à autre chose.

Je te communique le lien ou? pour télécharger le fichier ( mes présentations sont lourdes 40 mo en général)


----------



## Télémac (23 Mars 2008)

Salut

Pour EricB2

Je t'ai adressé un  lien en privé vers le fichier téléchargeable PPT.

Pour infos, je suis sous iMac Intel Tigre et Powerpoint 1997.


----------



## ericb2 (27 Mars 2008)

@Telemac

... et je t'ai répondu depuis quelques jours déjà  ;-)


----------



## Télémac (27 Mars 2008)

Salut

eue je suis un peu perdu la 
tu m'as adressé un émial me disantque tu ne relève rien de particulier si ce n'était un manque de fluidité dans les transisions.

Puis je t'ai adressé deux émails :
un explicitant le problème
plus un avec les copies d'écran du problème et comment générer le problème

Tu ne les a pas eu?


----------



## Télémac (27 Mars 2008)

Salut

pour mémoire le fichier par ici

http://www.camephotoscope.org/temporaire/Lancer%20OOO3.pdf


----------



## ericb2 (28 Mars 2008)

@Telemac

Ok, je vois mieux maintenant !    

En gros, on a deux menus: celui avec les items, et l'autre, sans, quand il n'y a pas de fenêtre ouverte. Quand on ferme la dernière fenêtre, il faut vider le menu complet, et lancer le menu simplifié.

En fait, ce bug est connu, et on cherche. J'ai tracé moi même le problème il y a quelques temps, et je suis allé jusqu'à compter les items quand on vide le menu. Quand cela se bloque, le menu avec items est vide, mais verrouillé, et pas moyen de continuer (il suffit de détruire l'objet correspondant en mémoire). Sauf quitter l'appli et recommencer.

Ce bug n'apparait pas systématiquement ( donc il est + difficile à tracer)

Il semble qu'il y ait un pb ( pas trivial ) de thread, qui fait que le menu complet ne soit pas complètement vidé car la suppression du menu se bloque à ce moment précis. 

Ce bug est peut être déjà corrigé par Philipp, mais même si c'était le cas,on ne verra celui-ci corrigé que quand le code sera intégré.

Pour l'instant, le plus simple:  Pomme + Q et relancer. 

Pour information, ce problème n'apparait pas sous Leopard ( à ma connaissance), et je penche pour un problème lié a Tiger, mais je peux me tromper.

@bientôt
Eric


----------



## Télémac (28 Mars 2008)

Salut

merci pour cette réponse.

Je testerais après modification (ou si j'ai acheté Léopard avant) 

pour l'instant ce coup ne me le fait que dans "présentation" pas dans le traitement de texte ni dans le tableur d'oOo


----------



## intra (1 Avril 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> Merci Laurent
> 
> Allez, un petit screenshot avec le Zoom ... je ne m'en lasse pas
> 
> ...



Salut Eric,

juste un petite question : pourquoi t'as des autres icônes que dans la dernière version??


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2008)

OpenOffice>Préferences>Affichage>Taille et style des icônes.


----------



## ericb2 (1 Avril 2008)

@intra

Ce sont les icones Crystal, dispo depuis .. je sais plus

... oui, je sais, par defaut le set d'icones est très moche :/


----------



## lbuisson (9 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de dev de OoO Aqua INTEL est disponible en en-US et fr 

Les versions PPC sont toujours dans la version précédente


----------



## ericb2 (9 Avril 2008)

Merci Laurent !

Pour information, il s'agit toujours de versions non officielles, et il faut faire une sauvegarde de vos données. 

L'import pdf ne marche pas encore (le contenu n'est pas ce qui est attendu), donc merci de ne pas rapporter de bugs de ce côté là ;-)

Certains bugs sont corrigés, et dans cette version, c'est la première fois que vous aurez *vraiment* le mapping CMD en lieu et place de CTRL

Pour vérifier:  au lieu de CTRL + S + D + T pour faire défiler le About, 

il faut faire CMD + S + D + T


----------



## pierre783 (17 Avril 2008)

Tout d'abord, je tiens à remercier toute l'équipe des développeurs OOo aqua. Connaissant la programmation, j'ai conscience de l'immense travail réalisé.  

J'utilise les bétas d'OOo aqua depuis un moment et en dehors de quelques bugs, elles marchent du tonnerre.  

J'ai quelques remarques concernant la build dev300_m6pre.

Dans Writer, quand un document avec une police inconnue est ouvert, le pointeur d'insertion clignotant est complétement décalé et ne tombe pas entre les caractères. Pour voir ce problème, créez un nouveau document, copiez-collez un texte long (ex: du site www.lorem.fr), sélectionnez tout et tapez le nom de police dans la barre d'outil "Bitstream Vera Serif".

J'aime beaucoup les icônes dans les menus d'OOo sur Windows/Linux car je retrouve ainsi plus rapidement les commandes que je recherche. Sur Mac celles-ci sont désactivées par défaut et je comprend les raisons. Cependant lorsque j'ai voulu les réafficher dans les options, cela reste sans effet, y compris en relançant OOo.

Voilà encore merci !


----------



## lbuisson (19 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de dev (dev300_m9) de OoO Aqua INTEL est disponible en en-US et fr 

Un soucis technique a retardé les versions PPC mais cela va arriver


----------



## ericb2 (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci Laurent pour l'upload en un temps record, et pour l'hébergement  

Pour information, cette version comporte du code "avancé" qui corrige certains bugs, et apporte des nouveautés. Merci de faire une sauvegarde de vos données avant de l'utiliser. La version PowerPC devrait arriver d'ici un jour ou deux (je cherche comment compiler l'import pdf qui est casse sur PowerPC)

Par exemple (mais je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne bien), 

- swap complet entre la touche CMD et CTRL 
- des nouveaux raccourcis dans le texte 
- l'accessibilité (malheureusement en anglais pourl'instant, mais c'est pas de notre faute)
- ...etc


Pour ceux qui veulent tester l'accessibilité, il suffit d'activer Voice Over (par exemple), et le résultat est impressionnant. Dommage que les messages ne soient pas en français (je vais me renseigner)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Bravo pour cette version, j'ai joué un peu avec et c'est impressionnant les progrès réalisés. 

Pour voice over, il faut installer un module (tiers et payant) pour avoir la synthèse vocale en français. Exemple.


----------



## ericb2 (20 Avril 2008)

@gloup gloup 

Merci pour toute l'équipe ! Et merci aussi pour cette info: je savais pas qu'il fallait payer pour la localisation en français de Voice Over :-/

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait l'API à utiliser si jamais on voulait faire nous même cette localisation ? ( en supposant que cela soit possible )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Ce n'est pas vraiment une localisation, c'est carrément un module avec sons qui s'insère parmi les autres voix disponibles par défaut dans le système. Les personnes utilisant voiceover (aveugles, malvoyants) ont de toutes façons sûrement déjà ce module, je ne crois pas qu'il faille s'inquiéter sur ce point.


----------



## divoli (20 Avril 2008)

Erreur de post.


----------



## ericb2 (21 Avril 2008)

@gloup gloup

Ok, je crois que j'ai compris. Mais il doit quand même y avoir une API pour ça, non ? Sinon, comment auraient-ils fait ?

En attendant, j'ai retrouvé la personne qui est venue me demander ce qui était prévu pour l'accessibilité, et je vais voir directement avec elle pour des tests. J'ai hâte d'avoir son avis, et surtout  un retour fait par un utilisateur qui a le problème pour de vrai.

En tout cas, merci pour tes infos, ça m'a bien servi ! 

...  et très content que tout cela puisse fonctionner dans la version Aqua


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Je ne suis pas dev mais je crois qu'il y a une rubrique accessibilité (pour les développeurs) sur le site d'Apple. Par défaut, voicie over lit le contenu des menus quand on passe dessus (au clavier évidemment pour les personnes souffrant d'un handicap), et le contenu des boîtes de dialogue. Je ne sais pas comment il va se comporter avec OOo, je n'avais d'ailleurs pas tout compris sur son utilisation quand je l'avais testé. Faudrait que je réessaye.


----------



## ericb2 (21 Avril 2008)

@gloup gloup

Si tu actives Voice Over, la voix énonce toutes les lettres tapées au clavier, tous les menus activés, et en gros, toutes les actions faites.

C'est très bavard, et cela doit vraiment aider ceux qui ont besoin. $

Bon,maintenant, je prépare la plongée dans la documentation


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

En tout cas c'est vraiment sympa de penser à l'accessibilité , j'ai toujours pensé que les programmes informatiques, comme le web, devaient pouvoir être utilisé par tout le monde*.

Mon expérience de voice over se limitait à la navigation dans une page web (optimisée) avec Safari. Si j'arrivais plus ou moins à me déplacer, je n'arrivais pas à lire le texte qui suivait le curseur. Je sais que c'est possible mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment... Je vais me repencher sur le cas.




*Évidemment pas un programme comme photoshop mais OOo est typiquement le genre de programme adaptable et très utile.


----------



## ericb2 (22 Avril 2008)

Une version PowerPC (m8, qui date un peu) est dispo. J'ai réussi à solutionner le truc qui compilait pas, et la m10, qui aura :

- le nouveau set d'icônes
- l'accessibilité 
- quelques bugfixes ...

.... va arriver bientôt ( demain soir je pense )

Le lien pour télécharger la DEV300_m8 ( openoffice -> PowerPC -> dev300_m8_aquavcl07_ab49

Merci de ne pas oublier que ce sont des versions de développement, et qu'il faut faire des sauvegardes avant de les utiliser.


----------



## lbuisson (22 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de dev (dev300_m10) de OoO Aqua INTEL est disponible en en-US et fr 

Je mettrai à disposition les versions PPC en ligne demain


----------



## lbuisson (24 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de dev (dev300_m10) de OoO Aqua PPC est disponible en fr


----------



## davi18 (2 Mai 2008)

J'ai deux question pour éric. La version finale d'OpenOffice.org 3.0 Aqua sera-t-elle  en Universal  Binaries ? Le format PDF 1.7 normalisé par l'ISO sera-t-il utilisé dans OpenOffice.org 3.0 ?


----------



## Baz-ooka (2 Mai 2008)

Hello à tous,

Je teste openoffice aqua depuis la version dev300-m2, et je suis impressionné par la qualité de ce programme et sa stabilité en version alpha. 
(L'unique chose qui me retient encore à Excel 2004 sont les Marco vba et pour avoir testé MS Office 2008 et neooffice, je préfère mille fois openoffice aqua même en alpha!)

Merci donc à l'équipe de développeurs pour le magnifique travail accompli!  

J'ai une petite question pour eux: quelle est exactement la différence entre les branches de développement DEV300 et BEA300? Si j'ai bien compris, les builds BEA sont plus stables, mais est-ce qu'elles ont un développement moins avancé que les dernières DEV?


----------



## lbuisson (3 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir sur mon serveur sont disponibles des versions plus récentes (dev300_m10)


----------



## ericb2 (3 Mai 2008)

@Baz-ooka

BEA -> 3.0 beta

La version actuelle proposée officiellement, est proche de la version beta.

DEV300 -> cette branche constituera la future 3.0 ( ensuite la version BEB sera créée ) puis DEV300 continuera, avec ajout de nouvelles fonctionnalités, et concernera la future 3.1 ... etc 

En imaginant que l'axe du temps va vers le bas, l'ordonnancement *VOIR PAGE OFFICIELLE *devrait continuer comme ci-dessous:

    |
    |
    |--->création branche BEA -> aucune nouvelle fonctionnalite ajoutée, mais les bugs corrigés pour donner la 3.0 RC puis la 3.0 finale
    |

   (ajout de nouvelles fonctionnalités )
    |
    |
    |
    |--->création (future branche) BEB  -> aucune nouvelle fonctionnalite ajoutée, mais les bugs corrigés pour donner la 3.1 (je ne sais pas s'il y aura beta, puis rc mais c'est fort probable)
    |
    |
  (ajout de nouvelles fonctionalités ) 
    |
    |
    |
  \  /

DEV300 ( appelée aussi HEAD )


En espérant avoir été clair


----------



## Baz-ooka (3 Mai 2008)

Très clair merci


----------



## lbuisson (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de dev (DEV300_m11_aquavcl07) de OoO Aqua PPC et INTEL est disponible en fr, en-US, de et ja


----------



## Baz-ooka (7 Mai 2008)

J'aimerai signaler deux bogues (ils sont peut-être connus mais je ne les ai pas retrouvés dans la liste) :
1) Il est impossible de copier-coller un graphique complet (avec titre, noms des axes et légende) dans une application extérieure à OOo aqua.
2) Il est impossible de redimensionner l'encadré des légendes dans les graphiques.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Es-ce qu'il y a eu des plantages de machines sous Tiger avec cette version ? (en PPC)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Comme tu y vas  Des plantages du programme, peut-être, mais de la machine ça m'étonnerait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Ha la vache ! c'est lourdingue ce truc  la version X11 est plus rapide !
Par contre, je sait pas si c'est un truc de programmeur, mais le truc sur lequel j'accroche pas du tout, c'est une application pour toute la suite bureautique. On se dirait revenu au temps de la suite mozilla ! (y va pas y avoir une scission entre les logiciels ? ;-) )... enfin bon... la flemme d'apprendre  latex... ça sera word pour mes documents long (et courts) ! 
(jsuis difficile, pages c'est cool, mais je troue la gestion des styles désastreuse)
sinon, pendant que j'y suis, l'ampoule qui à l'air d'être née avec windows 95 en bas à droite c'est pas pour critiquer, mais ça fait bof bof, et pendant que j'y suis l'aide n'est pas super reactive.

(désolé, ça fait bcp de critique négative, et je n'oublie pas que c'est un logiciel libre....bla bla bla   )
(remarquez, à ma fac les pc sous windows en amphi, dans les classes et à la BU ont tous open office et pas ms office, ça ne doit pas être si mauvais  )
+++
et merci aux développeurs et aux gens qui nous compilent ça avec amour


----------



## ericb2 (8 Mai 2008)

@Charlub

Pour la vitesse, je suis d'accord, la version X11 bat la version Aqua, et pas mal d'autres logiciels concurrents au passage (surtout sur PowerPC !! ) . Maintenant, tout le monde veut la version Aqua et Apple nous a fourni une implémentation pourrie de X11 avec Leopard, donc voila. Je crois avoir comprius que de nouvelles optimisations vont arriver bientôt.

Pour ce qui est des icones, tu es sûr d'avoir testé la dernière version ? Le set d'icones par default a changé (il s'appelle Galaxy maintenant) 

Si tu en veux un plus sympa, tu fais Touche Pomme + , ( la touche "virgule"), ce qui ouvrira les préférences, et dans OpenOffice.org -> Affichage, tu sélectionnes Granges icones et le thème Crystal dans "Taille et style des icones".


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Ha !!!!! Génial !!! C'est vachement plus chouette !
Bon, et bien je pensait désinstaller, mais je vais le garder finalement ce programme ! (l'ampoule est marrante avec ce thème  )
Par contre, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tout est dans  un seul programme. Pages, keynote, numbers --> 3 programme, MS office, il y a 4 programme Ooo --> 1 seul
par contre, est-il préu d'ajouter un vrai logiciel de gestion d'email, emplois du temps ? (parce que thunderbird, ça rapproche de mail, et Sunbird est plantogène...  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Ha ! un bug ! Quand je bouge une ligne que j'ai dessiné et que j'appuie sur espace une paire de fois pendant que je la déplace, ça plante violemment !


----------



## ericb2 (8 Mai 2008)

@Charlub

Je n'arrive pas à reproduire, mais si c'est vraiment un bug, je te conseille de créer une issue sur IssuZilla  ( Ici : http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/enter_bug.cgi )

Important: pense à nous mettre la démarche pour le reproduire de façon certaine, à nous indiquer ta machine, et ta version d'OS, car c'est important.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> (parce que thunderbird, ça rapproche de mail, et Sunbird est plantogène...  )



Tu peux installer une extension dans thunderbirb : lightning.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> @Charlub
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à reproduire, mais si c'est vraiment un bug, je te conseille de créer une issue sur IssuZilla  ( Ici : http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/enter_bug.cgi )
> 
> ...



Argh.... c'est vachement compliqué, et tout est en anglais... :mouais:  désolé....



gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu peux installer une extension dans thunderbirb : lightning.



ben... lightning c'est le papa de Sunbird !  me trompe-je ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> ben... lightning c'est le papa de Sunbird !  me trompe-je ?



Tu ne te trompes pas, mais en tant qu'extension, il fonctionne bien. Sunbird est toujours en beta, pas thundebird.


----------



## ericb2 (9 Mai 2008)

@Charlub 

Alors envoie moi un mail avec toutes les infos dedans. 

La chose la plus importante: il faut qu'on puisse reproduire ce bug, de façon fiable. Après, on s'en occupe.

-> par mail privé


----------



## lbuisson (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je vous informe que la dernière version de dev (DEV300_m12_aquavcl07) de OoO Aqua PPC et INTEL est disponible en fr, en-US, de et ja


----------



## lifenight (12 Mai 2008)

Je viens de tester cette nouvelle version, j'ai mis le thème cité plus haut et c'est vraiment une vraie bombe ! Je vous remercie beaucoup pour le travail que vous avez fourni.

Je suis en train de désinstaller office 2008 qui n'est vraiment pas à mon goût et trop "usine à gaz"


----------



## lbuisson (12 Mai 2008)

Attention je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit là que de version de DEV, donc sauvegardez toujours vos travaux.

Même si je les utilise en prod, on est pas à l'abris de bugs


----------



## divoli (13 Mai 2008)

Je ne sais pas si je peux intervenir ici pour cela.

Dans la dernière version pour Macintel (110508), et en passant par DicoOO, il m'est impossible d'installer plus d'un dictionnaire à la fois (j'en ai besoin de plusieurs).

J'ai beau maintenir la touche _ctrl_ enfoncée, cela n'a pas l'effet escompté (alors que je n'ai pas le problème avec oOO 2.3).

Je peux éventuellement envoyer une _issue, _mais j'aurais aimé savoir si je suis le seul.

Merci.


----------



## cmatrit (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'avais chargé en début de week end la version précédente d'Open Off.:mouais:

Et j'ai été rapidement désespéré... Tous les documents s'imprimaient pour partie hors feuilles 
et pas moyen de calibrer l'imprimante

Et ce matin envers et contre tout je charge cette version béta, et là...miracle...(pourtant je n'y crois pas..;aux miracles...) ça fonctionnait...

Et j'ai pu bosser

Merci et continuer

Cmatrit


----------



## ericb2 (13 Mai 2008)

@divoli

 Est-ce que cela fonctionne en utilisant la touche Pomme à  la place de CTRL ? 

 Parce qu'on a complètement inversé les rôles respectifs de ces deux touches maintenant.

Et si vraiment ça marche pas, ce serait bien de faire un rapport de bug. C'est pas parce que je ne veux pas, mais je suis vraiment court pour le temps (j'ai un boulot dans la vraie vie  

 D'avance merci


----------



## divoli (13 Mai 2008)

Effectivement, cela marche avec la touche _command_ (ex "_pomme_").

C'est juste qu'il est indiqué d'utiliser la touche_ ctrl_ sur l'interface.

Merci.


----------



## Baz-ooka (13 Mai 2008)

J'ai retrouvé dans le listing les issues correspondant aux bugs que j'avais signalés:

75453	make it possible to copy diagrams to other applications
28670	implement explicit resize of legend
73319	Y axis error bars line is lost when reopen the Excel file


----------



## intra (13 Mai 2008)

Laurent, est ce qu'il y a des problèmes avec ton server? j'arrive pas à accéder a ton site pour telécharger la dernière version.


----------



## lbuisson (14 Mai 2008)

Oui désolé tous mes sites web sont HS depuis mardi 

j'ai ouvert un appel auprès de mon hébergeur je vous tiens informé dès que tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## ericb2 (14 Mai 2008)

@lbuisson

Mince, c'est le téléchargement qui a fait ça ?


----------



## intra (14 Mai 2008)

Ah mince! J'espere que les choses vont vite s'arranger. En attendant je vais telechager ca a partir du miroir proposé dans une de news de MacGe. Eric, est ce que tu me confirme que la version PPC proposée dans cette news est la plus recente? (On parle de 300_m2 sur ce miroir) En plus j'imagine que la version en_US est celle avec install seulement et que les autre sont celle localisées autrement (à propos  le SDK c'est bien un software development kit?).


----------



## lbuisson (14 Mai 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> @lbuisson
> 
> Mince, c'est le téléchargement qui a fait ça ?



Voilà tout est rentré dans l'ordre  (pas eu de retour du support mais je suppose soucis de serveur)

Rappel pour les têtes en l'air la DEV_m12 en INTEL et PPC est dispo ici : http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/


----------



## ericb2 (15 Mai 2008)

@lbuisson :  super !  ( désolé, je t'ai manqué sur IRC hier soir)

Juste pour ajouter que l*es problèmes de base sur PowerPC ont très probablement été résolus * , et que je vais proposer une version à tester très bientôt ( mais que pour PowerPC) 

Comme je demanderai des tests étendus, je mettrai cette version sur un serveur officiel.

À suivre


----------



## davi18 (15 Mai 2008)

@ericb2

Je voudrais te demander vas-tu au WWDC 2008 d'Apple au mois de juin ?


----------



## ericb2 (15 Mai 2008)

@davi18

 Pour répondre à ta question, Michael Sicotte ( USA ) , Philipp Lohmann ( Allemagne) et moi, avons été désignés (voir la proposition d'Uwe Altmann sur la liste mac@porting) pour représenter le port Mac OS X pour OpenOffice.org, à la WWDC2008.

Sauf problème, nous devrions être présents tous les trois 

Cela a été possible grace à plusieurs donations: 1 venant du projet OpenOffice.org ( de 2000 euros, décidée par l'ESC) le reste grâce aux donations extérieures. J'ajoute que le voyage de Philipp Lohmann est pris en charge par Sun.

Merci à tous, et merci aussi à Apple pour son aide


----------



## ericb2 (15 Mai 2008)

La version *PowerPC  avec Java qui marche correctement est là* :

*http://ooomisc.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/ooomisc/MacOSX/base4powerpc/fr/*

Merci de nous faire savoir si les problèmes avec Base et touts les assistants sont résolus


----------



## tornade13 (17 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Pourquoi les boutons n'ont pas le même visuel sur neooffice que sur openoffice aqua ? sur neo les bouton ont un look aqua sur openoffice ils sont plat comme sur la version x11

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## intra (17 Mai 2008)

Ben tout simplement parce que il s'agit de deux projets différents! En tous cas si tu fouilles dans les preferences de OpenOffice tu verras que tu peux changer le visuel de tes boutons (regarde aussi quelques posts précédents). Je te conseille Crystal


----------



## tornade13 (17 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Je parle de bouton pas d'icône, je prend l'exemple de Factoor un facturier developpé sous openoffice, l'interface n'est pas la même.

Ci-dessous une capture, a gauche neooffice a droite openoffice.


----------



## ericb2 (17 Mai 2008)

Parce que ces boutons sont d'un autre toolkit, et il faudrait peut-être créer une issue sur le sujet.


----------



## rizoto (17 Mai 2008)

lbuisson a dit:


> Voilà tout est rentré dans l'ordre  (pas eu de retour du support mais je suppose soucis de serveur)
> 
> Rappel pour les têtes en l'air la DEV_m12 en INTEL et PPC est dispo ici : http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/



/ petit HS

comment obtenir l interface du lien ci dessus?


----------



## lbuisson (18 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> / petit HS
> 
> comment obtenir l interface du lien ci dessus?



Tu parles du thème de l'exploreur que j'utilise?


----------



## rizoto (18 Mai 2008)

lbuisson a dit:


> Tu parles du thème de l'exploreur que j'utilise?



oui 

(pour ne pas polluer votre fil, peut être peux tu me repondre par MP. merci).


----------



## shadows92 (18 Mai 2008)

comment je peut faire pour tester cette release ? car j'arrive sur une page avec nom de connexions et mot de passe .


----------



## tornade13 (18 Mai 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> Parce que ces boutons sont d'un autre toolkit, et il faudrait peut-être créer une issue sur le sujet.


Certainement mais du coup ils sont bien plus près de l'interface mac , non ?


----------



## ericb2 (18 Mai 2008)

@tornade13

Je peux me tromper (ta copie d'écran est vraiment trop petite), mais à gauche, il semble que c'est le binding avec Java, qui utilise les contrôles Aqua (je ne peux pas en dire plus)

À droite, OpenOffice.org qui utilise normalement le toolkit Carbon, mais pas ici. Cela signifie que c'est le bouton de toolkit vcl qui est utilisé (les vieux boutons carrés. C'est pour ça qu'il faut créer une issue: pour qu'on identifie où l'on a oublié de binder la version Aqua avec le NWF dans le code.

D'avance merci de nous fournir une copie d'écran plus grande aussi si tu peux, et de préciser que c'est Factoor qui est utilisé (les sourcesaideraient pas mal aussi)


----------



## tornade13 (18 Mai 2008)

Salut ericb2

Pour les captures c'est bien ça, à gauche néooffice,  a droite la version 3 beta de openoffice.
Je confirme que les captures ont été faite sur Factoor.

De quelles sources parle tu ?


----------



## Macaniche (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Merci tout d'abord pour l'énorme travail réalisé par les développeurs au bénéfice de la communauté d'utilisateurs d'Ooo. Cette version Aqua ( rapidité, esthétique et efficacité ) efface les retenues que les usagers Apple pouvaient jusqu'alors  formuler. 
Á l'usage j'ai noté deux corrections à apporter  :
*Le gestionnaire de modèles enregistre les exemple définis ( qui sont bien dans template ...... ) mais à chaque ouverture c'est le modèle par défaut qui s'affiche et une gestion manuelle du modèle est inefficace. Ils sont enregistrés mais totalement inopérants
* la taille de la bordure encadrant une image est bloquée sur un minimum de 4,9 mm, ( Avec Neo cette valeur minimale est de 0,18cm ). 
Merci.


----------



## ericb2 (22 Juin 2008)

Pour information, j'ai uploadé (il y a quelques jours déjà) une DEV300_m20 pour Intel, avec la plupart des crashes génants sous Tiger corrigés (on peut enfin bosser avec, ouf !)

Pour la version PowerPC, j'ai commencé une DEV300_m21 (peut-être incomplète, car pas annoncée, mais bon) et je pense que je pourrait l'uploader demain soir.

Je n'ai pas mis la partie concernant l'Apple Remote dans ces builds, parce que je n'ai pas assez avancé. 

Rappel :  tout est là =>* Versions de développement de OoO Aqua

*Ce sont des versions de développement: faites des sauvegardes, et/ou ne les utilisez si vous ne savez pas ce que vous faites.


----------



## lbuisson (23 Juin 2008)

ce n'est pas la m20 pour intel mais la m18


----------



## ericb2 (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Juste pour dire que je *viens d'uploader une version Intel basée sur la DEV300_m20* avec les bugfixes pour Tiger Intel (plus de crashes à tout va comme avec la version proposée sur good-day ).

L*a version PowerPC qui va arriver (ce soir ou demain) sera basée sur le milestone DEV300_m21*, et aura donc quelques bugfixes en plus (en particulier pour le rendering).

*Téléchargement => Versions de développement de OoO Aqua*

Rappel: ce sont des builds développeur, que je teste quelques temps avant de les proposer. Merci de ne pas les utiliser en production, de faire une sauvegarde des fichiers que vous ouvrez avec, et de nous rapporter les bugs sévères.

Pour être surs de ne pas dupliquer les tickets de bugs, merci de jeter un oeil sur le lien suivant (des fois qu'on ait déjà entré le probleme) : 

*www: Issue list

Merci !!*

@Laurent

Bonjour Laurent,

Si si, c'est bien m20 pour Intel (en fait je viens de terminer l'upload) et ce sera m21 pour PowerPC.


----------



## ericb2 (27 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Une nouvelle version (DEV300_m21) est dispo.

Pour INTEL seulement (pas eu le temps de faire la version PowerPC ou UB :

j'ai mis l'extension pdfimport dans l'arborescence. Quelqu'un pour la tester ?

Pour l'installation, ouvrir un document texte, puis faire :

Outils -> Gestionnaire des Extensions  -> Add
Ensuite ouvrir le fichier pdfimport_Intel.oxt
Et suivre les instructions.

Peut être faut-il redémarrer OpenOffice.org

Ensuite, on peut normalement ouvrir des .pdf (ca marche pas mal ici, mais j'ai pas beaucoup testé)

D'avance merci pour les retours à propos de l'import PDF


----------



## tornade13 (27 Juin 2008)

Salut

L'import des pdf se fait très bien, mais au redémarrage de OOo après l'installation du plugin, crash de l'application.

De sensible amélioration et du beau boulot à chaque version mais, j'ai l'impression que OOo est déja vieux avant d'etre finalisé


----------



## ericb2 (27 Juin 2008)

@tornade13

Je n'ai pas eu de souci. Mais bon, c'est le début de l'import pdf, et je trouve que pour un premier jet, c'est pas mal du tout.

En attendant, je vais voir si je peux pas UB-inairiser la chose ...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2008)

Pas mal cette fonction PDF...

Toutefois, puisqu'on est là pour donner un avis, voici un petit retour après un premier essai.

Mac OS X.5.3 iMac Intel CoreDuo

A partir du même document d'origine, un texte de 17 pages, liste de titres avec une même police (Time New Roman) mais à différentes tailles et aspects (gras, italique, couleurs).

A partir de ce document, j'avais créé un PDF via Fichier>Exporter au format PDF et un autre via fichier>Imprimer>PDF. La version d'OpenOffice était une des dev. Aqua 3.0 en avril et mai 2008.

Le PDF créé par OpenOffice s'ouvre dans Draw de façon globalement satisfaisante, malgré quelques petites coquilles de-ci de-là. Si l'organisation du texte, les couleurs et la taille des polices sont respectées, le Time New Roman a malheureusement laissé la place à Arial et les caractères gras ont pris un aspect normal.

Les choses se compliquent avec le PDF créé par Mac OS X.5, puisque le texte par endroi déborde grandement du cadre de la pages.

Le résultat est toutefois probant avec une page tirée du support technique Apple (détail contenu sécuritaire Safari 3.1.1) créé à partir de Safari.

Testé aussi avec le HowTOo_v2.0.3. Même constat pour la police qui devient Arial partout et le texte gras qui devient normal. Les images insérées sont bien en place.

Si ce n'est cette uniformisation de la police et quelques chevauchements de textes, ce module est déjà bien avancé et semble efficace, surtout avec des PDF simples. Je n'ai pas constaté d'instabilité sur ma machine, que ce soit à l'ouverture ou à l'enregistrement de modifications.


P.S. : je viens de m'apercevoir que le bug de l'espace dans Writer est corrigé.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juin 2008)

J'ai testé rapidement le plugin pour les PDF, et effectivement, c'est vraiment pas mal ! Même s'il reste quelques soucis sur les PDF les plus complexes, pouvoir modifier à la volée des documents avec une application libre et gratuite comme OOo m'impressionne beaucoup !

Encore une fois, merci aux développeurs pour leur travail, et notamment à toi Éric qui nous tient informé des nouveautés de cette application. 

EDIT : ce plugin existe sur les autres plate-forme ? 

Par ailleurs, j'ai remarqué que la gestion des plugins ressemblait à celle de Firefox, je suppose que c'est voulu. Cela veut-il dire que l'on aura beaucoup de plugins dans le futur, à la manière de Firefox notamment ?


----------



## tornade13 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Petite révolution au taff, petite révolution car j'ai toujours défendu NéoOffice et même contribué pécuniairement à son développement.

Même si je regardais l'évolution de OOo version aqua d'un &#339;il, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi tant de temps pour faire le portage de cette application.

Nous sommes une petite entreprise familiale, NeoOffice trône depuis très longtemps dans le dock de nos cher Mac. Dernièrement après le bref passage de eric j'ai décidé de tester rapidement  la dernière version en date après un plantage lors de l'installation du plugin PDF, j'ai laissé OOo encore une fois de coté mais cette fois sans le supprimer.

Pas sans conséquence mon associé s'est empressé de tester OOo, de le proposer à  la secrétaire qui l'a également installé sur son poste.

Aujourd'hui je m'aperçois que depuis quelques jours, l'édition du courrier et  la saisie comptable se fait à partir de OOo. :rose:

Inutile de les faire retourner sur NeoOffice ce serais cause perdu. :rose: je pense que je n'ai jamais voulu me donner la peine de faire le pas étant très content de NeoOffice.

Aujourd'hui même si OOo est encore en version beta, 3 postes tourne avec OOo et j'en remercie eric et toute l' équipe.


----------



## ericb2 (1 Juillet 2008)

@tornade13

Merci beaucoup pour ton témoignage, mais cette version n'est pas stable et c'est risqué de l'utiliser en production.

=> Pensez à faire des sauvegardes des documents


----------



## tornade13 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour eric

Curieusement beaucoup plus table sur le poste de ma secrétaire qui n'a connu aucun crash, que sur mon Mac 

Les 2 machines sont pourtant les même imac 17 2GHZ


----------



## levinch (2 Juillet 2008)

Ben t'as secrétaire est surement plus douée qu etoi 

C'est un epu son métier à elle LOL

Bravo les secrétaires utilisant Open Offic quelle qu'elle soit 

LOL


----------



## tornade13 (2 Juillet 2008)

levinch a dit:


> Ben t'as secrétaire est surement plus douée qu etoi



Disons qu'elle ne s'en sert que pour travailler, moi je m'en sert pour le boulot et pour le reste


----------



## ManUtopiK (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Dernièrement, j'ai téléchargé cette version ici :
http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/IN...r/OOo_3.0.0_080625_MacOSXIntel_install_fr.dmg

Je sais pas trop si c'est la dernièreversion , mais je voulais tester la capacité pilotage de Ooo 3 par Applescript.
Eh ben rien !
Pas même un petit dictionnaire des commandes...

J'ai essayé plusieurs combine, mais à part un open url (qui est une commande du finder) on ne peut rien faire avec AS.
Peut-on juste activer une macro au moins ?
Ou alors, il faut passer par python ?

J'vous cache pas que je suis déçu là...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Tu as OOobasic intégré, un peu comme VBA dans MS Office.


----------



## ManUtopiK (2 Juillet 2008)

Oui oui, je connais bien le basic de OOo, j'ai fait des macros pour trier des données que l'on récupérait de régulateur d'installation photovoltaïque... A l'époque, j'étais sous mandriva...

Non, ce que j'aurais voulu, c'est d'écrire et récupérer des données dans une feuille calc à partir d'AppleScript, ou alors de lancer une macro de puis AS.
Et c'est pas possible !
Tandis qu'avec la suite Office 2008 de micro$oft, y'a moyen...


----------



## tornade13 (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

OOo ne fonctionne absolument pas avec la nouvelle version de Factoor. Neo la fait tourner sans aucun souci


----------



## ericb2 (5 Juillet 2008)

@tornade13

Je ne peux répondre que pour les questions relatives à OpenOffice.org. 

Pour information, je sais qu'il y avait un petit souci avec les événements, et qui a été réglé depuis. Malheureusement, le code n'est pas intégré, et il faudra que je trouve le temps d'ajouter tout cela.

En attendant il faudrait nous en dire plus. Je ne me souviens plus si tu utilises PowerPC ou Intel, quelle version de Mac OS X .. etc, mais ce sont des infos qui nous aideraient à comprendre ce qui se passe. Mais tu peux faire plus peut être. En effet, si tu as une machine avec Xcode, il faudrait lancer OpenOffice.org avec gdb, comme ça, si un message d'erreur apparait, on saura de quoi il s'agit: 

Je suppose que tu as installe OpenOffice.org sur le bureau (merci d'adapter). La commande est la suivante ( une ligne qui commence par # est un commentaire)

# tu ouvres un terminal et tu te places dans ton home directory
cd

# tu vas dans le bundle 
cd Desktop/OpenOffice.org.app/Contents/program

# tu lances OpenOffice.org via gdb
gdb --args soffice.bin

# tu execute OpenOffice.org ( r signifie "run" )
r  

-> si tout va bien, OpenOffice.org doit se lancer et s'exécuter normalement (les événements avec l'Apple Remote seront connectés bientôt ;-) )

... enfin tu notes tout ce qui apparait de douteux quand tu exécute Factoor, en me l'envoyant directement en privé (ericb at openoffice point org )

D'avance merci 


Si vraiment tu ne trouves rien, on fera les tests nous même, mais c'est pas vraiment prioritaire, donc il ne faudra pas être pressé.


----------



## tornade13 (5 Juillet 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, je ferais d'autre essais dès que je serais un peu moins débordé... fin de semaine prochaine 

Pour une version beta OOo, c'est très stable, plantage lors d'une rédaction d'étude 10 pages, mais récupération automatique donc nickel.


----------



## Télémac (6 Juillet 2008)

Petit problème

Dans le traitement de texte  de Open Office, je souhaite importer une photos par scannage

je vais donc dans le menu insérer image/scanner/sélectionner source rien ne se passe je ne peux pas choisir mon pilote du scan Epson
si je vais dans insérer image/scanner/acquérir j'ai le message suivant :


----------



## ericb2 (8 Juillet 2008)

@Télémac

L'utilisation de Image Capture ne fonctionne pas encore. Néanmoins, il est possible d'utiliser SANE avec les archives proposées sur le site http://www.ellert.se/twain-sane/

Mais ce sera l'ancienne interface qui sera utilisée, et il faut un peu mettre les mains dans le cambouis

Pour information, c'est un étudiant, Valentin Janiaut, est normalement en train de travailler sur le sujet. Il est bénévole, et a d'autres préoccupations (job d'été), donc il faudra être une peu patient.

Je rappelle que se sont principalement des volontaires qui contribuent au code d'OpenOffice.org pour Mac OS X.


----------



## Télémac (8 Juillet 2008)

merci poru la réponse

Je comprends pas de problème

Je signale juste un truc sur lequel j'étais tombé.

Merci


----------



## ericb2 (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour ceux qui souhaitent tester l'import PDF, j'ai mis une description détaillée sur le blog de l'association que nous avons créée :* EducOOo*

Merci de me dire si c'est compréhensible

P.S. : une nouvelle version va arriver bientôt sur le site de laurent


----------



## levinch (10 Juillet 2008)

Réponse à la question d'Eric :

oui c'est asez clair.

Pour ce qui est de ton questionnement sur la non présence d'import pdf (native c'est de çà qu'il s'agit), la raison en est surement le côté propriétaire du pdf par Adobe et la non contractualisation pour le logiciel qui nous intéresse.

Ceci Adobe va devenir de plus en plus "open" (jeu de mot) à ce sujet : en effet, leur format vient d'être validé ISO, et donc ils vont avoir la volonté de l'imposer, encore plus !

Peut être qu'un simple contact avec eux suffirait (d'autant que le pdf et Apple en particulier c'est une longue histoire d'amour) et sa présence native dans un logiciel dédié (porté) sous Mac n'est absulement pas incongrue.


----------



## ericb2 (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour information, la version PowerPC de l'extension pdfimport est dispo sur le site de Laurent Buisson ( http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr )

=> Il faut regarder dans le répertoire fr, de la DEV300_m21 pour PowerPC


----------



## jeff62 (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour je viens de desinstaller neooffice pour installer openoffice 3 et a ma grande surprise les icônes des documents microsoft office sont affublées d'une icône blanche comme lors d'un document non reconnu ce qui n'est pas le cas des documents odt. 
Comment faire pour leurs redonner un look plus sexy ?
En vous remerciant d'avance
PS : je suis sous tiger


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2008)

pomme -i sur une de ces icônes -> ouvrir avec -> choisis ooo, -> choisi aussi Appliquer à tous.
Désolé pour les fautes de typo, je suis sur KOffice


----------



## jeff62 (18 Juillet 2008)

Merci mais ça ne change rien, c'est comme si les icônes de documents microsoft office n'etaient pas implémentées dans openoffice3.
Par contre je n'avais pas le problème avec neooffice qui proposait son set d'icones pour les différents types de documents.


----------



## ericb2 (20 Juillet 2008)

@jeff62

Nous attendons tes patches avec impatience !! 

Rappel : OpenOffice.org est un logiciel libre, qui n'a pas de ressources (en tout cas pas pour le port Mac OS X). 

Donc c'est soit vous contribuez, soit vous attendez qu'on ait le temps de s'en occuper.


----------



## jeff62 (21 Juillet 2008)

OK, pas de soucis, j'ai essayé de voir comment sont organisées les icônes sous openoffice 3 et neoffice pour les implémenter mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas du tout au point (ps :je ne suis pas un informaticien chevronné)
Je vais persévérer.


----------



## ericb2 (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Juste avant de partir en vacances, je viens de mettre en ligne une version Intel, que j'ai du pas mal modifier. Ce n'est donc pas la version DEV300_m28 telle qu'annoncée, mais une version qui contient beaucoup de code très avancé.

Par exemple, j'ai supprimé les "Quitter" qui se trouvaient dans tous les menus pour chaque appli, corrigé  la mauvaise correspondance entre les sets d'icones, et le choix utilisateur (essayez avec la m28 officielle ;-)  ), ajouté plein de code qui corrige plein de crashes, certains raccourcis clavier améliorés, plus de menus natifs, etc.

Il y a aussi le nouveau set d'icones, mais pas le splash screen de la 3.x,  Il me semble qu'elle ne plante plus comme les précédentes, mais si tel est le cas, supprimez vos préfs et ressayez.

Que les utilisateurs de PowePC me pardonnent, mais je n'aurai pas le temps de compiler une version.

*Question comme ça* : est-ce que quelqu'un serait intéressé par le gadget suivant: un double clic sur la barre supérieure de la fenêtre, et celle-ci se plie.  C'est en travaillant sur un bug ( CMD + M, qui devrait docker la fenêtre, ne marche pas à cause d'un conflit avec un autre raccourci), que j'ai découvert cet effet visuel à la "Window Maker" pour ceux qui connaissent.

Je pourrais fournir une bibliothèque compilée avec cette fonctionnalité pour ceux qui souhaitent la tester


----------



## ericb2 (31 Juillet 2008)

Pour les instructions, j'ai tout mis ici => *Blog d'EducOOo *


----------



## ericb2 (31 Juillet 2008)

ooops


----------



## LC475 (5 Août 2008)

Bien content de voir que le développement avance bien.
Merci à toute l'équipe autour d'OOo


----------



## Télémac (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour

J'ignore ci ce sujet a été abordé mais voici ce que j'ai relevé.

Dans le module( j'ignore si c'est le bon terme) carte de visite.

Mes remarques :
Pas trop facile à faire un modèle sur A4 si on ne souhaite pas utiliser les options de format des marques proposées pour les cartes de visite.

CAD

de mémoire ( je ne suis pas devant oOo,,  mais je peux y revenir si le besoin se fait sentir) 
on a 3 x quasi la même demande de paramêtrage dans la même fenètre format

une fois cela concerne disosn la taile de la surface de la carte, une fois cela concerne la taille de la carte imprimée dasn la surface une fois les retraits

Je n'ai pas de suite compris ces 3 options. En effet si je précise une surface carte de 8.50 x 5.50 il faut repréciser la même chose pour al surface àn imprimer soit 8.49 x 5.49. 

Ensuite on précise les espaces entre les cartes.

il me semblerait plus simple de ne devoir juste  préciser qu'une fois 8.50 x 5.50 en plus de l'espace entre les cartes.

Les problèmes rencontrés :

Je ne sais pas comment mais le fichier est passé en mode lecture seule et je ne peux plus modifier les informations et pas moyen de déprotéger. la sauvegarde la fonction lecture seule n'est pas cochée,  et dans le document je n'ai pas protégé le doc non plus.

Au début je pouvais changer les informations dans les cartes, en cliquant sur synchroniser les autres cartes se mettent a jour. Maintenant en lecture seule outre le fait que je ne puisse modifier les infos, mais en cliquant sur synchroniser toutes les cartes sont effacées  et j'ai une page blanche . Je ne peux pas faire undo ou reset ou pomme Z pour revenir en arrière  et afficher a nouveau les infos de mes cartes ( dans la barre menu l'option est grisée).

avec lire les infos dans le finder le fichier est bien en mode lecture et écriture.

le message d'oOo est du style ( de mémoire)  "le signet est en mode lecture. Il faut désactiver la protection pour modifier le contenu"

autre problème :

ma page A4 a 2 cartes  sur la largeur et 4 sur la hauteur.

-les deux premières cartes du haut de la première ligne de la carte, les infos ne sontr pas imùprimés.

- toute la rangée de gauche ( soit les 4 cartes en hauteur) à l'impression il manque les infos au début des mots. 

- les cartes de droite il me manque la fin des mots

 en mode aperçu tout est visible, en exportation en mode PDF tout est correct y compris à l'impression. ( c'ets la solution que j'ai trouvé pour imprimer les cartes par contre j'ai perdu en PDF 2 millimètres en hauteur et en largeur.

Je suis sur iMac intel OS 10.49
Version m28 de oOo béta 3

merci


----------



## LC475 (10 Août 2008)

Je crois qu'il y a un bug avec la lettre "f" au niveau de l'encodage du pdf généré en cliquant sur le bouton de la barre du haut. J'ai utilisé deux polices dans deux tailles différentes et le souci est toujours là.

Une image d'illustration peut être téléchargée ici.

Ce souci n'apparaît pas quand on fait "Fichier > Imprimer > PDF

Ce problème ne concerne pas seulement l'affichage : ni Aperçu 4.1, ni Adobe Reader 9.0.0 n'impriment correctement le pdf généré directement par OOo.

Mais c'est peut-être un bug connu...


PS : Mon Mac utilise un système 10.5.4 à jour


----------



## LC475 (13 Août 2008)

J'ai signalé le problème : issue 92746


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Août 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Juste avant de partir en vacances, je viens de mettre en ligne une version Intel, que j'ai du pas mal modifier. Ce n'est donc pas la version DEV300_m28 telle qu'annoncée, mais une version qui contient beaucoup de code très avancé.
> 
> ...


Salut,
J'espère que tu passes de bonnes et belles vacances.

J'aime bien cette "m28", en particulier les nouvelles icônes. 

Rien de spécial à en dire pour ce que je l'ai utilisée.

Je n'ai pas réussi à reproduire exactement le bug mentionné par LC475 mais  seulement avec la police Helvetica. Par contre, le phénomène se produit aussi quand on utilise le menu "Exporter au format PDF".
A noter que Mac OS X et OpenOffice.org ne génèrent pas la même version de PDF (respectivement 1.3 et 1.4) (tests avec X.5.4 et Aperçu 4.1)

J'ai testé le "gadget". Sympathique, semble fonctionner sans accrocs, mais après essais, je préfère docker mes fenêtres ou les garder pleines en arrière plan afin d'utiliser Exposé. Je pense toutefois que c'est une option intéressante et que cela serait bien si la possibilité en était maintenue au fil des versions.


----------



## ericb2 (17 Août 2008)

@Moonwalker

Merci pour ton retour. En fait, je doute très fort que mon hack soit accepté 

Pour information, j'arrive juste de vacances, mais j'en ai profité pour implémenter (plutôt hacker) l'Apple Remote aujourd'hui, et je vais mettre une version sur le serveur de Laurent Buisson dès que possible (ce soir tard je pense). Après demain pour la version PowerPC. 

Attention: 

- c'est une implémentation qui n'est pas l'implémentation définitive. Il se trouve que ça fonctionnait bien avec les présentations que j'ai testé, mais ça peut complètement planter : faites des sauvegardes ...

- il manque encore quelques fonctionnalités (je pense trouver plus d'infos dès demain). 

- une autre implémentation, bien plus "professionnelle" arrivera ensuite (je ne peux pas donner de délai)

Vous êtes prévenus


----------



## ericb2 (19 Août 2008)

Une nouvelle version est dispo en français (m29 modifiée ), et d'autres locales vont arriver ( en-US, de, ja).
=> *http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr *

Je rappelle que ce sont des versions de développement, dans lesquelles j'invite à tester une nouvelle fonctionnalité (ici, l'utilisation de l'Apple Remote). Ce "builds" ne sont pas la version officielle d'OpenOffice.org, et vous ne devez pas les utiliser si vous ne savez pas ce que vous faites.

Pensez à faire des sauvegardes de vos données.


----------



## ericb2 (20 Août 2008)

Une nouvelle version Intel, qui corrige quelques problèmes, est dispo (fr en-US, puis de et ja plus tard).

La version PowerPC est en cours de compilation (bientôt terminé), mais je me demande si l'Apple Remote est utilisable sur cette version (pas trouvé de mac PPC avec une remote, mais j'ai peut être mal cherché ? 

Voir *mon blog *pour les derniers changements.


----------



## quark67 (24 Août 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> (pas trouvé de mac PPC avec une remote, mais j'ai peut être mal cherché ?



L'iMac G5 iSight était livrée avec la télécommande : FrontRow était introduit en même temps que cet éphémère modèle d'iMac (octobre 2005-janvier 2006).


----------



## ericb2 (24 Août 2008)

@quark67

Merci beaucoup pour l'infirmation. Je suis en train de compiler (en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de problème ) l'extension Presenter Screen, et j'espère qu'il y aura quelqu'un pour tester cette extension vraiment extra.

J'ajoute: je la mets sur le site de Laurent dès que possible


----------



## ericb2 (25 Août 2008)

@quark67

Désolé pour la typo :/

Ne pouvant plus éditer, je rectifie dans un nouveau post. Il fallait lire: Merci beaucoup pour l'*information*.


----------



## saxo (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour Eric,

Je te fait remonter un problème rencontré avec OpenOffice.org sous Léopard. Au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation (très variable), OOo ne reconnaît plus certain fichiers et m'affiche la fenêtre suivante ( voir le fichier attaché).

Je pensais que c'était dû à OOo 3.0 ou 2.4.x qui si je ne me trompe pas utilise le format OpenDocument 1.2, mais nous avons également eu le problème avec la 2.3.1 (qui lui utilise OpenDocument 1.1). Si tu as une idée ?

Merci

Eric (CH Rouffach)


----------



## ericb2 (25 Août 2008)

@saxo 

Bonjour Eric 

Je crois que c'est corrigé, mais je ne sais pas si c'est intégré. Je vais mettre en ligne une nouvelle version prochainement, tu pourras me confirmer que c'est ok  ?
(sinon, je me renseignerai auprès d'Herbert)

Pour info, deux gros bugs viennent d'être identifiés (l'un concerne l'allocation mémoire, et l'autre l'export pdf), et seront probablement corrigés dans la 3.0.


----------



## saxo (25 Août 2008)

Merci Eric.

Si tu peux me tenir au courant dès que cette version sera dispo, nous réaliserons les tests au plus vite.

@+

Eric


----------



## ericb2 (28 Août 2008)

@saxo

Je pense que la RC va arriver très bientôt (vraiment), et je te conseille plutôt cette version car le pb de l'allocation/désallocation mémoire est corrigé dans cette version.

Par ailleurs, j'ai ajouté les transitions OpenGL ( stade expérimental ) dans mes builds, et je les déconseille pour un usage pro ( aucun crash, mais c'est pas terminé: couleurs pas gérées, pas encore de textures appliquées et un flicker a  la fin, dû a la superposition image normale/contexte OpenGL)


----------



## saxo (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour Eric,

J'ai téléchargé la RC d'OOo et je l'ai testé. Voici mes commentaires :
- le problème de corruption de fichier que j'évoquais dans un post précédent, vient en fait de la version du Mac (10.5.3). En le passant en 10.5.4 ou en utilisant un autre Mac en 10.5.2, je n'ai plus de problème de ce type. 
- par contre, j'ai droit à un arrêt brutal d'OOo lorsque je double-clique sur l'icône d'un fichier à ouvrir, ceci uniquement lorsque OOo n'est pas encore lancé. Si OOo est déjà ouvert pas de soucis. Ce problème n'affecte que les comptes Mac OS X hébergés sur un Mac OS X Server. Ne sont pas concernés les comptes locaux et les comptes mobiles (mobiles au sens Mac OS X Server). J'ai envoyé une copie de ces indications au support en utilisant l'outil intégré d'envoie d'erreur d'OOo. 
- j'ai également eu droit à un plantage d'OOo en voulant utiliser la commande Support dans le menu Aide depuis la fenêtre de bienvenue (mais pas lorsqu'un document est ouvert) et ceci uniquement avec des comptes serveurs. 

Je reste à ta disposition si tu as besoin de plus d'informations.

Eric


----------



## ericb2 (12 Septembre 2008)

@Saxo

Bonjour Eric

En fait, il va y avoir une RC2 : http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/OOoRelease30_rc1_knownissues

(et elle devrait vraiment aller mieux)

En attendant, est-ce que tu peux créer une issue pour ton crash ? Je pense qu'elle est valable

Au passage, un gros gros merci à tous les utilisateurs qui ont testé cette RC1, car le nombre de testeurs a permis de corriger un grand nombre de problèmes trsè divers, qu'il aurait été difficile de trouver sans eux


----------



## intra (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde!

Petite question à Eric: les Release Candidates (on est a la num 3 aujourd'hui) se succèdent mais elles sont toutes pour MacIntel. J'imagine que la version PPC va sortir avec la version final mais ...bref  j'aimerais avoir confirmation de ça.

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

intra a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Petite question à Eric: les Release Candidates (on est a la num 3 aujourd'hui) se succèdent mais elles sont toutes pour MacIntel. J'imagine que la version PPC va sortir avec la version final mais ...bref  j'aimerais avoir confirmation de ça.
> 
> Merci d'avance



Jette un coup d'oeil ici


----------



## intra (1 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Jette un coup d'oeil ici



Désolé, ça a du sûrement m'échapper, mais je ne ai rien vu en relation avec le PPC. Où faut il que  je regarde exactement?

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

intra a dit:


> Désolé, ça a du sûrement m'échapper, mais je ne ai rien vu en relation avec le PPC. Où faut il que  je regarde exactement?
> 
> Merci d'avance



desole j'ai regarde trop rapidement


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2008)

intra a dit:


> Désolé, ça a du sûrement m'échapper, mais je ne ai rien vu en relation avec le PPC. Où faut il que  je regarde exactement?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Sur cette page, un peu plus bas => OOo 3.0.0rc3 MacOSXPowerPC Install fr.dmg


----------



## intra (1 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sur cette page, un peu plus bas => OOo 3.0.0rc3 MacOSXPowerPC Install fr.dmg



Merci. Genial!!!  Je cherchais pas la version française mais l'anglaise. J'ai trouvé quand meme mon bonheur


----------



## nicolasf (1 Octobre 2008)

Cette dernière version me semble en tout cas très stable et fonctionnelle. Bon, je n'ai testé que superficiellement, mais à première vue, ça a l'air bien.

Quand je me rappelle de mes débuts sur Mac, où j'utilisais OpenOffice via X11, je me rends compte du chemin parcouru, donc encore une fois, félicitations Éric et à tous ceux qui ont travaillé sur cette version native !


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, c'est du bon boulot. 

Félicitations et merci beaucoup pour tout ce travail.


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Cette dernière version me semble en tout cas très stable et fonctionnelle. Bon, je n'ai testé que superficiellement, mais à première vue, ça a l'air bien.
> 
> Quand je me rappelle de mes débuts sur Mac, où j'utilisais OpenOffice via X11, je me rends compte du chemin parcouru, donc encore une fois, félicitations Éric et à tous ceux qui ont travaillé sur cette version native !



oui c'est tellement bien qu'on va bientôt avoir des ronchons qui regretteront la version X11


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Octobre 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> oui c'est tellement bien qu'on va bientôt avoir des ronchons qui regretterons la version X11


Bah! Il existe une version X11 de NeoOffice, ils pourront toujours se tourner vers elle.


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai telecharge la RC3 cette nuit et essaye rapidement ce matin. C'est super de ne pas devoir lancer x11. Mais ca reste aussi lent sur un G4. En fait, trop lent pour être utiliser reellement.


----------



## nicolasf (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est plus lent que Neooffice ?

Sur Intel, c'est vraiment rapide, pas autant que Mellel que j'utilise tous les jours, ou que Pages, mais ces deux logiciels ne sont que des traitements de texte. Pour une solution complète, je trouve cela très rapide (je n'ai pas Office sur mon Mac)...


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est plus lent que Neooffice ?
> 
> Sur Intel, c'est vraiment rapide, pas autant que Mellel que j'utilise tous les jours, ou que Pages, mais ces deux logiciels ne sont que des traitements de texte. Pour une solution complète, je trouve cela très rapide (je n'ai pas Office sur mon Mac)...



Jamais essaye Neoffice.


----------



## omni (4 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement félicitations pour l'ensemble du travail réalisé. Je me sert d'open comme dans le temps d'Office (quand j'étais sous win, dans une boite où on avait d'office, le pack office..) Par contre depuis deux jours, je travaille sur une présentation et ça plante pas mal... J'ai donc envoyé les rapports...
Franchement  je trouve cette suite géniale ! Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est plus lent que Neooffice ?
> 
> Sur Intel, c'est vraiment rapide, pas autant que Mellel que j'utilise tous les jours, ou que Pages, mais ces deux logiciels ne sont que des traitements de texte. Pour une solution complète, je trouve cela très rapide (je n'ai pas Office sur mon Mac)...


Plus rapide que NeoOffice.


----------



## nicolasf (6 Octobre 2008)

Oui, chez moi aussi Mais peut-être que ça n'est pas le cas sur PPC...


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2008)

Chez mois quand je lance Open office 3 RC3, le moniteur d'activite en parallele m'indique que le Oo ne repond pas pendant 45 sec. Personne n'a le même probleme?


----------



## tornade13 (9 Octobre 2008)

OOo ne peut pas calculer à partir d'une liste de sélection, à savoir que ce tableau est fonctionnel sous Neooffice ??


----------



## ericb2 (9 Octobre 2008)

@rizoto

Je pense que tu es le seul à avoir ce problème, car personne ne confirme.

Si tu as monté l'image disque, en double cliquant sur l'archive téléchargée, pense qu'il ne faut pas démarrer OpenOffice.org dans l'image disque, mais qu'il faut glisser l'icone dans le dossier Applications. Ensuite, docker l'icone et démarrer en cliquand sur l'icone dockée.

Ensuite, si tu veux, tu peux verifier qu'il n'y a pas une autre instance de soffice qui tourne.

Ferme proprement OpenOffice.org. Ouvre un terminal, et fais: 

killall -9 soffice 

puis a nouveau ps ax pour vérifier qu'il n'y a plus rien 

Après cela devrait aller mieux


----------



## omni (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !
Grand admirateur de OOO et donc gros utilisateur, je suis un peu déçu par la correction orthographique. Celle-ci me semble quelque "légère"... Par exemple, mettre "er" à un participe passé plutôt que "é", ne gène pas du tout...
J'ai donc installé via le module prévu à cet effet le dictionnaire français classique, mais rien ne change... peut-être que je ne déclare pas bien mon dictionnaire ? pourtant, dans la barre de tâche en bas = français....
De plus, sous le module "présentation", je plante très fréquemment... Souvent c'est quand j'enregistre des modifications = il commence l'enregistrement puis paf = plantage...
en tout cas merci pour ce travail qui permet de travailler avec tout le monde.


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2008)

Je met en capture le problème de OOo qui est incapable de calculer a partir d'une liste de sélection.
Ce que je pige pas c'est quand on me dit que Néooffice est un copie de OOo ?? peut être mais sans les bugs alors ??
Fichier test

*OpenOffice*







*Neooffice*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Tornade13, c'est toi qui a fait une erreur: ton C4 est une chaîne de caractère (apostrophe devant le 4). 

Donc ça serait Neo qui bugge?


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2008)

La cellule C4 reprend la sélection de la liste, sur Neo ou sur OOo l'apostrophe y est mis automatiquement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Pour la liste déroulante, il faut choisir dans propriétés>données>Contenu de la cellule liée: *Position de l'entrée sélectionnée* et pas _l'entrée sélectionnée_. 

OOo 2.3x windows


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui j'ai bien essayé cela mais du coup plus rien ne correspond...

Pour explications,  j'ai sur une feuille le listing des differents mode TVA, diffeentes tarifications etc. 

Je contrôle le tout a partir d'une autre feuille grâce a la la liste déroulante mais avec le mode "Position de l'entrée sélectionnée" cela n'a pas d'intérêt.

Ce que je comprend pas, c'est pourquoi cette fonction marche avec NeoOffice et pas avec OOo ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

[j'ai rien dit]

Je vais faire un autre test.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé! Comme dans les langages de programmation, il y a une fonction pour convertir du texte en chiffres. Donc ta cellule C15 au lieu de contenir :


```
=A16*C4
```
Devient :


```
=A16*CNUM(C4)
```
Et voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Pour info, excel convertit automatiquement le texte en chiffre mais affiche un message d'avertissement pour signaler l'erreur. Le comportement de OOo est donc correct.


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour info, excel convertit automatiquement le texte en chiffre mais affiche un message d'avertissement pour signaler l'erreur. Le comportement de OOo est donc correct.



Ce qui voudrait dire que je me sers d'un bug de neoofiice depuis deja bien longtemps :mouais:


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai trouvé! Comme dans les langages de programmation, il y a une fonction pour convertir du texte en chiffres. Donc ta cellule C15 au lieu de contenir :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Impec merci gloup gloup


----------



## omni (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà, quand je veux envoyer mon document "texte" en .doc ou .ODS par mail en utilisant "fichier"==> envoyer ==> envoyer par email sous forme de document word, et bien, rien ne se passe. Je suppose donc que j'ai du louper quelque chose quelque part. Une idée, ou est-ce une fonction non encore effective ?

merci


----------



## tatouille (15 Octobre 2008)

tornade13 a dit:


> Ce qui voudrait dire que je me sers d'un bug de neoofiice depuis deja bien longtemps :mouais:



ce n'est pas un bug c'est un choix 
ils testent si la chaine est un nombre sans avertir
ooo est plus "normal"


----------



## padbrest (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
la page download.openoffice.org contient un lien :     
Download OpenOffice.org
OpenOffice.org 3.0.0 for Mac OSX Intel, French

Mais ça ne mène nulle part : on tourne en rond dans des pages porting.openoffice qui proposent des RC, et  qui finissent par nous ramener au point de départ...

Est-ce qu'il y a un lien qq part ?
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2008)

Pour l'instant on en est toujours à la RC4 sur Mac OS X (liens donnés dans ce fil).

Wait & See.


----------



## ericb2 (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

La version finale (qui n'est autre que la RC renommée) est là, PPC et Intel : 
ftp://openoffice.cict.fr/openoffice/localized/fr/3.0.0/

Ou encore, si vous avez le temps de vous promener sur les miroirs, ici :
http://distribution.openoffice.org/mirrors/#mirrors

Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette version n'est pas validée, et j'en suis le premier désolé.

HTH


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La version finale (qui n'est autre que la RC renommée) est là, PPC et Intel :
> ftp://openoffice.cict.fr/openoffice/localized/fr/3.0.0/
> ...


Donc si on a la RC4, on peut continuer à l'utiliser ? C'est pareil ?


----------



## antro (18 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que par hasard tu saurais où en est le plugin Quicklook pour OpenOffice 3.0.0 ?
Celui que j'ai eu via ton site ne me donne pas satisfaction (police grossiere, impossibilité d'explorer les feuilles d'un classeur...)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Octobre 2008)

J'ai téléchargé la version finale d'OpenOffice.org, depuis le site officiel avec le lien qui va bien en téléchargement direct.

J'ai remarqué dans les informations que cette version est la 300m6 (Build : 9352) du 30 septembre 2008.

Or, la RC4 est décrite comme la 300m9 (Build : 9358) du 3 octobre 2008.

Que faut-il en penser ?


----------



## ericb2 (20 Octobre 2008)

Qu'il y a un problème et qu'il faut le signaler


----------



## Zoidberg (26 Octobre 2008)

Hello,

J'ai un petit souci sur un classeur que j'ai créé: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Divers Fichiers/Albums manquants.ods
en fait quand je l'imprime il me manque des champs, je me suis dit que cela venait peut-etre de mon imprimante/driver/je sais pas quoi, mais j'ai teste l'impression dans un pdf et c'est pareil: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Divers Fichiers/Albums manquants.pdf (La premiere colonne devrait etre pleine mais il y a des trous sur le pdf et sur mon impression papier), étonnamment si je fais un export au format pdf le fichier est complet, c'est juste a l'impression que ca deconne...

Alors je ne sais pas si c'est un bug (ca me parait etonnant) ou une meconnaissance de l'outil (plus probable  ) mais je prefere quand meme voir ca avec vous, ca me parait bizarre.

J'utilise la derniere version officielle stable dispo sur le site en francais: Build 9358.

Merci pour votre aide,

++

edit: je sais pas si c'est important, mais ce fichier est a la base un fichier xls genere par une appli sur le web.


----------



## Télémac (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut

je ne sais pas si c'est lié mais j'ai le même problème avec les cartes de visites qui à l'impression il manque du texte soit en haut à droite ou à gauche  ( j'ai signalé ce point plus haut il y a quelques semaines)


----------



## Lamar (27 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un problème avec OpenOffice 3 sur un iBook : j'ai téléchargé, installé dans le dossier Applications et quand je lance OpenOffice, l'icone sautille dans le dock, puis disparait. Savez-vous d'où pourrait venir le problème ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2008)

Tu as bien pris la version PPC ? Dans le doute, tu peux re-télécharger la version PPC...


----------



## Lamar (29 Octobre 2008)

salut Nicolinux,
C'est la 1ere chose que j'ai vérifiée et malheureusement, cela ne corrige rien.
D'autres idées ?

(merci quand même Nicolinux)


----------



## Zoidberg (29 Octobre 2008)

Oui, quitte OOo et essaye de virer (ou renommer) le fichier de conf s'il y en a un:
~/library/preferences/org.openoffice.script.plist
Puis ~/Library/Application Support/OpenOffice.org
puis relance le bazar.

'tain, comment qu'on fait un tilde??? 
edit: et hop alt + n = ~


----------



## ericb2 (30 Octobre 2008)

@Lamar 

C'est quoi ta version de Mac OS X ?


----------



## Zoidberg (30 Octobre 2008)

Zoidberg a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci sur un classeur que j'ai créé: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Divers Fichiers/Albums manquants.ods
> en fait quand je l'imprime il me manque des champs, je me suis dit que cela venait peut-etre de mon imprimante/driver/je sais pas quoi, mais j'ai teste l'impression dans un pdf et c'est pareil: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Divers Fichiers/Albums manquants.pdf (La premiere colonne devrait etre pleine mais il y a des trous sur le pdf et sur mon impression papier), étonnamment si je fais un export au format pdf le fichier est complet, c'est juste a l'impression que ca deconne...
> ...


Quelqu'un peut faire le test avec les fichiers que j'ai lié (juste une impression en pdf, pas besoin de tuer des arbres  )?
Merki.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Ça ne va pas t'aider beaucoup mais l'impression fonctionne correctement dans OOo 2.3.x windows


----------



## Zoidberg (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci 
D'ailleurs ca me fait penser que je pourrais tester au taf sous OOo3 sous windows et chez moi sous linux... je tente ca a l'occaz!


----------



## Lamar (31 Octobre 2008)

ericb2 a dit:


> @Lamar
> 
> C'est quoi ta version de Mac OS X ?



Salut Éric,

De mémoire c'est une 10.3.9. Je vérifie et j'édite si ce n'est pas ça. Merci


----------



## Zoidberg (31 Octobre 2008)

Zoidberg a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un petit souci sur un classeur que j'ai créé: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Divers Fichiers/Albums manquants.ods
> en fait quand je l'imprime il me manque des champs, je me suis dit que cela venait peut-etre de mon imprimante/driver/je sais pas quoi, mais j'ai teste l'impression dans un pdf et c'est pareil: http://farnsworth.free.fr/Divers Fichiers/Albums manquants.pdf (La premiere colonne devrait etre pleine mais il y a des trous sur le pdf et sur mon impression papier), étonnamment si je fais un export au format pdf le fichier est complet, c'est juste a l'impression que ca deconne...
> ...


Je viens de tester, le meme fichier sous OOo3 windows s'imprime correctement, etrange ce probleme.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2008)

OpenOffice.org 3.0 n'est pas compatible Mac OS X.3.9


----------



## Ceratophrys (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

je rencontre un autre problème avec OpenOffice 3 en ce qui concerne l'exportation des documents en pdf. 

L'utilitaire d'exportation ne semble gérer que certaines polices de caractère. J'utilise la police LMRoman17 regular dans mes fichiers .doc et je me retrouve avec de l'arial dans les pdf. C'est assez emmerdant.

Vous avez ce genre de problème ? Et d'éventuelles solutions ?

Sinon, c'est beaucoup moins grave, mais je regrette que l'on ne puisse pas créer de raccourci clavier pour les petites majuscules.

Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2008)

Ceratophrys a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je rencontre un autre problème avec OpenOffice 3 en ce qui concerne l'exportation des documents en pdf.
> 
> ...


Passer par le menu d'impression et le bouton PDF, ainsi c'est Mac OS X qui générera le PDF.


----------



## Ceratophrys (31 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse Moonwalker.

Justement non, je n'arrive pas à passer par le menu d'impression de Mac OS X.

Voilà la fenêtre d'impression qui s'ouvre et à mon grand désarroi, ce n'est pas celle de Mac OS X...
Ou alors, y'a une manip qui m'échappe...

merci d'avance.


----------



## Lamar (31 Octobre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> OpenOffice.org 3.0 n'est pas compatible Mac OS X.3.9



Ok, merci. Je vais télécharger une version compatible.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2008)

Ceratophrys a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Moonwalker.
> 
> Justement non, je n'arrive pas à passer par le menu d'impression de Mac OS X.
> 
> ...


Ton imprimante n'est pas branchée. Je pense qu'il faut au moins une fois avoir branché l'imprimante pour que ça marche... enfin, c'est ce que je suppose, j'ai eu cette fenêtre une fois alors que je n'avais jamais installé mon imprimante sur la partition système où je testais les builds de dev d'OpenOffice.org 3. Il a suffit que je la branche et l'active pour que ça marche.


----------



## Ceratophrys (31 Octobre 2008)

Excellente nouvelle ! Je verrai ça au boulot lundi !

Bonne soirée et merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## ericb2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis très content de vous annoncer que ce que j'ai proposé pour l'utilisation de la télécommande ( Apple Remote ) a finalement été accepté et intégré. Et donc, j'ai commencé, et presque fini, puisqu'il est dans la build proposée ci-dessous, l'amélioration de ce code, comme décrit *sur notre wiki*.

La version qui est dispo au téléchargement est une version DEV300_m35 + appleremote02 + ogltran4mac (*les transistions OpenGL en 3D sont dispos dans Impress*) et aussi les menus modifiés (*items Quitter inutiles supprimés*). L'URL pour le téléchargement est la même que d'habitude : *http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/*

Les deux versions sont disponibles: *Intel et PowerPC*. Si vous avez une machine de type PowerPC, il faudra néanmoins que votre Mac dispose de l'Apple Remote (certaines machines seulement) pour pouvoir la tester 

Encore merci à *Laurent Buisson*, pour son aide et son soutien.

*=> J'ai surtout besoin de retours concernant l'Apple Remote *(j'espère avoir un jour un retour pour les machines de type PowerPC) et* les transitions OpenGL (transitions 3D) dans Impress, pas des autres problèmes.*

Une fois que ces transitions fonctionneront, il est prévu de proposer à des étudiants d'écrire d'autres transitions (me contacter si vous êtes intéressé)

Bugs connus (pas la peine de me les rapporter, je travaille déjà à les corriger):

- flicker en fin de transition ( transitions 3D seulement )
- mauvaise dimension de la fenêtre OpenGL en plein écran dans certains cas.


*Important: Il s'agit d'une version de développement, non officielle, contenant du code avancé (que j'ai écrit pour la plupart), à ne pas utiliser en production. Faites une sauvegardes de vos préférences, et ne l'installez pas si vous ne savez pas ce que vous faites*


----------



## omni (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
Tout d'abord merci à l'ensemble de la communauté qui nous permet de travailler sur des suites bureautiques performantes.
Toutefois, j'ai une petite question : je crée un document sous "Writer" et quand je veux l'envoyer par mail... Et bien cela ne fonctionne pas ! Ne me demandez pas ce qui se passe : il ne se passe strictement rien ! j'ai essayé les 4 sous menus du menu envoyer... rien à faire. J'ai cherché dans l'aide d'OOO (très fonctionnelle) mais à priori je suis le mode opératoire, mais sans succès...
est-ce un bug, ou est-ce uniquement ma version ?
Précisions : je suis avec un macbook pro 15,4' 2,2 GHz avec 4Go de mémoire. Léopard 10.5.5. pour open office : Version 3.0.0
OOO300m9 (Build : 9358)
Voilà merci de vos précisions.


----------



## ericb2 (8 Novembre 2008)

@omni

 C'est un bug (rapporté par ma femme** ), que j'ai pris à mon compte. J'ignore quand il a été introduit (c'est une régression) mais je vais voir de quoi il s'agit dès que j'aurai un moment. 

 Pour information, il s'agit de : http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=95688

 Je m'y mets prochainement (dans la semaine qui vient), car je ne peux pas avant.

 ** ça ajoute un peu de pression  ;-)


----------



## ericb2 (8 Novembre 2008)

@omni

Je viens de commencer à chercher un peu, et j'ai plusieurs pistes (ne réponds que si tu as les connaissances, sinon, j'irai tester la version installée sur la machine de ma femme.

Les questions : 

1) est-ce que le fichier senddoc, qui se trouve dans  
<Install_dir>/OpenOffice.org.app/Contents/basis-link/program est exécutable ?

Attention: remplace <Install_dir> par /Applications si tu as mis le Bundle OpenOffice.org dans ce dossier, ou adapte si tu l'as mis ailleurs.

La commande (à taper dans le terminal) est : 
ls -l <Install_dir>/OpenOffice.org.app/Contents/basis-link/program/senddoc 

Et il doit y avoir un ou plusieurs x dans la réponse, à gauche (genre -rwxrwxr-x , ou légèrement différent)

S'il n'y en a pas : 

chmod ug+x <Install_dir>/OpenOffice.org.app/Contents/basis-link/program/senddoc 

Devrait régler le problème

2) si cela ne convient pas, il faudrait remplacer le senddoc ( en faisant une sauvegarde préalable) qui se trouve dans <Instal_dir>/OpenOffice.org.app/Contents/basis-link/program/ et le remplacer par celui que tu trouveras ici : 

http://eric.bachard.free.fr/mac/aquavcl/patches/aqua_November_2008/8th_november/i95688/

Ensuite, il faudra le rendre exécutable :
chmod ug+x <Install_dir>/OpenOffice.org.app/Contents/basis-link/program/senddoc

Enfin, il faudra essayer de reproduire le bug, puis m'envoyer (ericb at openoffice dot org ) le fichier ooo_mailer_log.txt qui aura été créé dans /Users/<ton_login>/Library/Application Support/OpenOffice.org 

Une cause possible d'erreur devrait apparaître dans ce fichier, mais ce n'est pas garanti

D'avance merci 

Si tu n'as pas le temps, et/ou les compétences, laisse simplement tomber, je le ferai dès que possible.


----------



## omni (9 Novembre 2008)

1) Merci beaucoup de ta réponse.
2) En termes de compétences ... Heu ben j'ai décroché à la deuxième ligne... En clair je n'ai aucune compétence en la matière... Je suis un simple utilisateur qui clique sur des icônes...

Donc je ne touche à rien...


----------



## ericb2 (11 Novembre 2008)

@omni

J'ai trouvé, et je cherche un correctif propre ( ça marche ici, mais l'intégration risque de prendre quelques temps )

Est-ce que je me trompe si je dis que ton fichier comporte un espace ou des accents dans le nom, sinon dans celui du chemin qui le contient ?


----------



## omni (12 Novembre 2008)

Alors là, il faut que je vérifie. Mais il ne s'agit pas d'un fichier, mais de tous ceux avec lesquels j'ai essayé. Par contre, j'ai essayé d'envoyer un fichier "vierge" et sans nom, là cela fonctionne : quand je clique sur l'icône de l'envoi par mail, il ouvre tout de suite mon logiciel de messagerie (mail).
Je regarde mes noms de fichiers...


----------



## omni (2 Janvier 2009)

je me permets de relancer cette discussion.
Il me reste un souci qui m'empêche d'utiliser OOO 3 à fond : a chaque fois que j'ouvre un classeur Excel dans Calc = plantage !!! Du coup j'ouvre mes classeurs sous Néo... Je suis un peu attristé par cet état de fait car pour le reste j'utilise OOO Du coup, je conserve deux suites (Neo et OOO) au lieu de n'en utiliser qu'une seule...

Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il ce même problème ou suis-je le seul ?
Je précise que j'ai fini par mettre ma version de 000 à la poubelle et que je l'ai retélarcger Hier sur le site officiel...= même problème.

Ma configuration : MacBook pro 2,2 sou Léopard à jour.

Merci


----------



## Tarul (7 Janvier 2009)

omni a dit:


> je me permets de relancer cette discussion.
> Il me reste un souci qui m'empêche d'utiliser OOO 3 à fond : a chaque fois que j'ouvre un classeur Excel dans Calc = plantage !!! Du coup j'ouvre mes classeurs sous Néo... Je suis un peu attristé par cet état de fait car pour le reste j'utilise OOO Du coup, je conserve deux suites (Neo et OOO) au lieu de n'en utiliser qu'une seule...
> 
> Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il ce même problème ou suis-je le seul ?
> ...


Bonjour,
Que fait exactement ton classeur?
Il y a peut être un bug/incompatibilité lié à l'utilisation d'une fonction.

Si tu peux mettre/envoyer ton classeur en ligne, on pourrait tester de notre coté l'ouverture de ce fichier.


----------



## omni (7 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour la proposition. Mais ce n'est pas qu'un fichier... mais tous !!!
Toutefois, là je vais avoir l'air d'un C** Je veux vous envoyer un fichier qui pose problème, je prends ceux que j'avais voulu ouvrir l'autre fois et non seulement ils s'ouvrent, mais je peux travailler avec...
Donc pour l'instant = plus de soucis... 
Merci pour votre intervention et je surveille quand même.


----------



## omni (20 Janvier 2009)

Et oui, toujours des soucis : depuis cet après midi, le même document s'est planté au moins 10 fois = je retravaille sous excel avec Cros over....
En fait voilà ce qui se passe :
Pour faire la  somme d'une colonne, je sélectionne le symbole adéquat dans la barre de fonction (le sigma), puis je valide et là crac ==>plantage !!!!

Après plusieurs tentatives, j'ai décidé d'utiliser le menu "insertion""fonction etc...
mais bon...

Sur un autre document, autre manipulation que je n'ai pas noté et hop replantage à répétition...

Je suis désolé, mais le tableur n'est pas stable du moins chez moi... Suis-je le seul ????


----------



## ericb2 (23 Janvier 2009)

Voici quelques nouveautés écrites par des développeurs qui ont rejoint récemment le projet, et qui ont été pris en charge dans le projet Education :

Important : merci ce noter que de tout ce dont il est question ci-après, rien n'est encore intégré, et ne sera ni dans la version 3.0x, ni dans la 3.1 (mais peut-être dans la 3.2) :  => il s'agit de développement <=

1) Onglets colorés avec Calc : http://eric.bachard.free.fr/news/index.html

Écrit par Daniel Watson, qui est développeur, mais qui est là depuis deux semaines seulement !!
(autre lien direct si le premier ne marche pas : http://eric.bachard.free.fr/news/2009/01/colored-tabs-implementation-in-calc.html )

2)  Crayon modifiable avec Impress (avec ou sans Tablet PC)

Écrit pas les élèves de l'École Centrale Nantes, dans le cadre de projets :

Voir les explications sur le blog d'EducOOo : http://educooo.blogspot.com/
( lien direct si cela ne marche pas : http://educooo.blogspot.com/2009/01/openofficeorg-impress-et-tablet-pc.html )

3) la lib cairo est utilisée pour l'antialiasing (en 2D), mais cela ne fonctionne pas bien avec les transitions 3D OpenGL que j'ai ajoutées dans cette version (pb d'espace de couleurs)


À part le 3ème changement (Mac OS X  seulement), les autres changements concernent tous les OS. Seuls les heureux utilisateurs de Mac OS X sur machine Intel pourront télécharger une version de démonstration ici : http://oooaqua.laurentbuisson.fr/  (chercher DEV300_m39 coloredtabs .. etc ).

Merci de me rapporter directement les pb rencontrés, mais il n'est pas utile de créer une issue pour le moment. 

*ATTENTION : vous utilisez cette version de démonstration à vos risques et périls, et faites une sauvegarde de vos préférences !!*


----------



## ericb2 (24 Janvier 2009)

Personne n'a testé ?


----------



## lbuisson (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

Moi je l'ai installé mais pas encore complètement testé.


----------

